# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  New Zealand Terror Attack: Australian gunman shoots dead several people in Christchurch mosque

## enhanced_deficit

From Google news:




> *Gunman believed to be Australian shoots dead several people in  Christchurch mosque and livestreams the massacre - as more bodies are  found at a second mosque*
> 
> 
> *Witnesses reported hearing 50 shots from his semi-automatic shotgun at Al Noor Mosque in Christchurch**The gunman live-streamed the mass shooting inside the Al Noor Mosque, which happened about 1.30pm**Witnesses have said they saw 'blood everywhere' and multiple people were reportedly killed in the massacre**One of the gunman live-streamed the mass shooting inside the mosque firing at dozens as they tried to flee* 
> By  Ben Hill For Daily Mail Australia   
> 
>    Published:   21:22 EDT, 14 March 2019 
> 
> 
> ...


Related


*2011 Norway attacks*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Norway_attacks


*'Norway attack suspect had anti-Muslim, pro-Israel views'*
1,500 page manifesto credited to Breivik, accused of killing  spree,  lays out worldview including extreme screed of Islamophobia,  far-right  Zionism
https://www.jpost.com/International/...o-Israel-views





_Update 1:_




> _March 15, 2019
> _ 
> *             Alleged New Zealand  Mosque Mass Shooter’s Manifesto Praises  Donald Trump As ‘Symbol Of  Renewed White Identity’                    
> *
> A man who opened fire at  two mosques in Christchurch,  New Zealand, causing multiple fatalities,  also says that prominent  Donald Trump supporter Candace Owens inspired  him.


 https://www.inquisitr.com/5343540/ne...ens-manifesto/


 
 




> “The person that has influenced me above all was Candace Owens,” the suspect wrote.  “Each time she spoke I was stunned by her insights and her own views  helped push me further and further into the belief of violence over  meekness. Though I will have to disavow some of her beliefs, the extreme  actions she calls for are too much, even for my tastes.”


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...esto-says.html

*Blumenthal says Trump's rhetoric 'a factor' in New Zealand massacre*
03/15/2019 
Sen. Richard Blumenthal on Friday tied President Donald Trump's   inflammatory rhetoric to a mass shooting at two New Zealand mosques that   left 49 dead.
 "Words have consequences like saying we have an invasion on our  border  and talking about people as though they were different in some  fatal  way," Blumenthal said during an interview on CNN.
https://www.politico.com/story/2019/...ssacre-1222892


*Mulvaney defends Trump in the wake of New Zealand attacks, 'The President is not a white supremacist'*
  CNN
Sun March 17, 2019 
(CNN)Acting  White House chief of staff Mick Mulvaney defended  President Donald  Trump after critics denounced Trump's rhetoric after  Friday's mass shootings at two mosques in New Zealand.
"The  President is not a white supremacist," Mulvaney said on "Fox News   Sunday." "I'm not sure how many times we have to say that."
https://www.cnn.com/2019/03/17/polit...and/index.html



White House: Trump Made It ‘Very Clear’ NZ Massacre Is An ‘Act Of Terror’


Ivanka Trump gets mixed reaction for tweet condemning New Zealand mosque massacres that killed 49

Top youtube news currently, NZ PM speaks wearing hijab:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0L8sDPXthw


*Australian senator egged after controversial remarks*
Warning: Video contains violent content not suitable for all viewers


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKuEYZtyWOg

----------


## Swordsmyth

Another False Flag.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Another False Flag.


Suspicion or have some credible reporting source?

Similar claims were made by some about Norway terror attacks that reportedly inspired this shooter but much of MSM had not confirmed such claims.




> *Norwegian Scholar Connects Breivik to Mossad*
> 
> http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/155307

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Suspicion or have some credible reporting source?
> 
> Similar claims were made by some about Norway terror attacks that reportedly inspired this shooter but much of MSM had not confirmed such claims.


It's a prediction, the shooting was an excellent distraction from the events in Israel and Gaza though.

----------


## phill4paul

Couldn't have happened. NZ has adopted very strict gun legislation.

  Edit: Correction. Nz's fire arms laws are not draconian. I was thinking of Australia. Mea Culpa.

----------


## idiom

Australian. Ethno-nationalist. Anti-capitalist, anti-individualist. Brevik, turner diaries. Radicalized in Europe. etc etc. Thinks your culture is genetic.

Also Ex An-cap.

How many $#@!ing an-caps were an-caps cuz they thought you could be racist in an an-cap utopia?

----------


## devil21

Watched the video.  Yep, that one was definitely real.  smh

eta:  it's a lot more than "several".  Looked like 40 or so.

----------


## bv3

> Watched the video.  Yep, that one was definitely real.  smh
> 
> eta:  it's a lot more than "several".  Looked like 40 or so.


yah, 27 they are saying now.  Yeah, its a real event--I saw it too.  I read this lunatic's manifesto wherein he says that The Peoples Republic of China is closest to his political beliefs.  Calls himself an eco-fascist.  Goes on about replacement, and the grooming gangs in England.  Plans to use his trial to further politicize this.  Oh yeah, one of his stated goals was to start a civil war in the United States around the 2nd amendment.

If NZ didn't have draconian gun laws today, they will very shortly.  I wonder how ugly this is going to after the retaliations begin.  I hope they don't.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Four people are in custody following shootings at two New Zealand mosques; *three men and a woman*. According to the New Zealand police commissioner, "There were a number of IEDs attached to vehicles that we stopped."   One of the gunmen is confirmed as 28-year-old Australian Brenton Tarrant. 
 BREAKING

Four people are now in custody over the Christchurch mosque shootings, New Zealand Police have confirmed.

LATEST: https://t.co/vJps8GeLeD https://t.co/Qmzny6tj8l
 — Herald Sun (@theheraldsun) March 15, 2019 BREAKING: New Zealand police commissioner says four people in custody after mosque shooting attacks. https://t.co/kGNd1pwrjM pic.twitter.com/okNySP8hzs
 — ABC News (@ABC) March 15, 2019

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...opens-fire-new

----------


## Swordsmyth

> yah, 27 they are saying now.  Yeah, its a real event--I saw it too.  I read this lunatic's manifesto wherein he says that The Peoples Republic of China is closest to his political beliefs.  Calls himself an eco-fascist.  Goes on about replacement, and the grooming gangs in England.  Plans to use his trial to further politicize this.  Oh yeah, one of his stated goals was to start a civil war in the United States around the 2nd amendment.


It smells more like a False Flag all the time.

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## bv3

> It smells more like a False Flag all the time.


I don't think so.  If it were a false flag, why would he call the People's Republic of China the government that is most aligned with his thoughts.  Why would he openly state: I chose to use guns to carry out this attack in order to provoke a civil war in the United States?  Or is that a false-false-flag double op?

Im not posting that $#@! here, but you can find it and read it.  I don't suggest that you do, lest you get paranoid...

50+ dead...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I don't think so.  Bud, this is where that fear that haunts you can lead people.


LOL
Every single one of these attacks has been a False Flag, this is no way to advance the cause, it is a way to set it back and that is exactly what someone is trying to do.




> If it were a false flag, why would he call the People's Republic of China the government that is most aligned with his thoughts.


Because everyone in the western world knows that the PRC is a horrible system of government and therefore it will make people dislike everything else he claims to want.




> Why would he openly state: I chose to use guns to carry out this attack in order to provoke a civil war in the United States?  Or is that a false-false-flag double op?


To sound dangerous and insane, and get people to support gun control and a crackdown on conservatives.


You are apparently the exact type of simple mind these False Flags are designed to manipulate, or you are here to help the psy-op on purpose.

----------


## bv3

> LOL
> Every single one of these attacks has been a False Flag, this is no way to advance the cause, it is a way to set it back and that is exactly what someone is trying to do.
> 
> 
> Because everyone in the western world knows that the PRC is a horrible system of government and therefore it will make people dislike everything else he claims to want.
> 
> 
> To sound dangerous and insane, and get people to support gun control and a crackdown on conservatives.
> 
> ...


I deleted that bit about you and fear, wasn't fair and quite dangerous right now.  Not every $#@!ed up thing that happens in the world is a false flag.  When you go bruiting about them, in situations like these, you denude the term.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I deleted that bit about you and fear, wasn't fair and quite dangerous right now.  Not every $#@!ed up thing that happens in the world is a false flag.  When you go bruiting about them, in situations like these, you denude the term.


Most things are False Flags these days and this one smells more like one than most.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Australian. Ethno-nationalist. Anti-capitalist, anti-individualist. Brevik, turner diaries. Radicalized in Europe. etc etc. Thinks your culture is genetic.
> 
> Also Ex An-cap.
> 
> How many $#@!ing an-caps were an-caps cuz they thought you could be racist in an an-cap utopia?


Don't know, but this person's manifesto is memes upon memes. It may never be entirely clear what their motives were.

----------


## timosman



----------


## Anti Federalist

***LIVE UPDATES** Mass Shootings at Mosques in Christchurch, New Zealand*

https://www.breitbart.com/national-s...h-new-zealand/

At least 40 people have been killed and 20 wounded in mass shootings at two mosques in Christchurch, New Zealand. 

Four people are in custody in connection to the shootings, police confirm.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*New Zealand Terror Attack: Australian gunman shoots dead several people in Christchurch mosque*  								 					 												 						 							Started by enhanced_deficit, Today

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Early reporting can be foggy/inaccurate but strange details are  being reported by some media outlets:




> _March 15, 2019
> _ 
> *             Alleged New Zealand Mosque Mass Shooter’s Manifesto Praises  Donald Trump As ‘Symbol Of Renewed White Identity’                    
> *
> *A man who opened fire at  two mosques in Christchurch, New Zealand, causing multiple fatalities,  also says that prominent Donald Trump supporter Candace Owens inspired  him.*


https://www.inquisitr.com/5343540/ne...ens-manifesto/






> *NZ shooter feared displacement of white majority*
> 
> Aaron Patrick
> Mar 15, 2019 — 5.59pm
> Brenton  Tarrant is a young, working-class man afraid that the end of the West's  white majority who decided to use terrorism to defend it.


https://www.afr.com/news/world/nz-sh...0190315-h1cfno






> *Brenton Tarrant: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know*
> 
> 
> *1. Brenton Tarrant Describes Himself as “Just a Ordinary White Man” Who “Decided to Take a Stand”*
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the Brenton Tarrant manifesto.
> 
> ...


https://heavy.com/news/2019/03/brenton-tarrant/







Edit to add:
If this reporting is factual, there are some striking similarities in the wording and messaging of the NZ mosque shooter and PA Synagogue shooter few months back ;  common perceptions of  foreign invasion,  White race being under attack with key distinctions of  perceived threat sources (muslim vs jewish communities)  and very different views about US political situation. 

*Tweets by PA Synagogue Shooter Robert Bowers*

https://heavy.com/news/2018/10/rober...ican-democrat/

10-27-2018











> _March 15, 2019
> _ *Alleged New  Zealand Mosque Mass Shooter’s Manifesto Praises  Donald Trump As ‘Symbol  Of Renewed White Identity’                    
> *A man who opened fire at  two mosques in  Christchurch, New Zealand, causing multiple fatalities,  also says that  prominent Donald Trump supporter Candace Owens inspired  him.


https://www.inquisitr.com/5343540/ne...ens-manifesto/

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Couldn't have happened. NZ has adopted very strict gun legislation.
> 
>   Edit: Correction. Nz's fire arms laws are not draconian. I was thinking of Australia. Mea Culpa.


NZ may have draconian laws soon.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Early reporting can be foggy/inaccurate but strange details are  being reported by some media outlets:
> 
> 
> https://www.inquisitr.com/5343540/ne...ens-manifesto/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It smells more like a False Flag every time somebody posts about it:




> From Google news:
> 
> *Gunman  believed to be Australian shoots dead several people in  Christchurch  mosque and livestreams the massacre - as more bodies are  found at a  second mosque*
> 
> 
> 
> *Witnesses reported hearing 50 shots from his semi-automatic shotgun at Al Noor Mosque in Christchurch**The gunman live-streamed the mass shooting inside the Al Noor Mosque, which happened about 1.30pm**Witnesses have said they saw 'blood everywhere' and multiple people were reportedly killed in the massacre**One of the gunman live-streamed the mass shooting inside the mosque firing at dozens as they tried to flee*
> 
> By  Ben Hill For Daily Mail Australia   
> ...





> Australian. Ethno-nationalist. Anti-capitalist,  anti-individualist. Brevik, turner diaries. Radicalized in Europe. etc  etc. Thinks your culture is genetic.
> 
> Also Ex An-cap.
> 
> How many $#@!ing an-caps were an-caps cuz they thought you could be racist in an an-cap utopia?







> yah, 27 they are saying now.  Yeah, its a real  event--I saw it too.  I read this lunatic's manifesto wherein he says  that The Peoples Republic of China is closest to his political beliefs.   Calls himself an eco-fascist.  Goes on about replacement, and the  grooming gangs in England.  Plans to use his trial to further politicize  this.  Oh yeah, one of his stated goals was to start a civil war in the  United States around the 2nd amendment.
> 
> If NZ didn't have draconian gun laws today, they will very shortly.  I  wonder how ugly this is going to after the retaliations begin.  I hope  they don't.





> Originally Posted by *bv3*  
> 
>  				yah, 27 they are saying now.  Yeah, its a real  event--I saw it too.  I read this lunatic's manifesto wherein he says  that The Peoples Republic of China is closest to his political beliefs.   Calls himself an eco-fascist.  Goes on about replacement, and the  grooming gangs in England.  Plans to use his trial to further politicize  this.  Oh yeah, one of his stated goals was to start a civil war in the  United States around the 2nd amendment.

----------


## timosman

> NZ may have draconian laws soon.


Plus clamping on social media according to the psyched prime minister who "reejeects" violence.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Plus clamping on social media according to the psyched prime minister who "reejeects" violence.


They may end up renaming Christchurch "Muhammadmosque"

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> 


Is this some kind of jubilation theme? Or something else you were trying to express with this image?

----------


## AngryCanadian

False flag indeed, ironic they added image of Europe say goodby.

----------


## timosman

> They may end up renaming Christchurch "Muhammadmosque"


I am sure Jacinda will choose the best option.

----------


## bv3

> It smells more like a False Flag every time somebody posts about it:


 Yeah, and when you wear brown lensed glasses, everything takes on that fecal tone.

----------


## timosman

> Don't know, but this person's manifesto is memes upon memes. It may never be entirely clear what their motives were.


Despite all the surveillance they were able to fly under the radar.

----------


## timosman

> Yeah, and when you wear brown lensed glasses, everything takes on that fecal tone.


Losing your sense of smell takes away more than scents and flavors — it can fundamentally change the way you relate to other people.

----------


## idiom

Def false flag eh, no true ethno-nationalist would ever shoot someone.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

The guy said in his manifesto that he wanted to start a civil, political and racial war by blaming all sorts of different groups for his actions. Social media won't disappoint. He played the world like a damn fiddle.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Though I will also say that dissident movements of any kind need to show some introspection and figure out just why it is that antisocial psychopaths are attracted to their cause. This seems endemic in the alt-right. Everything they've done in the past two years has seen them shedding normal, well adjusted people and attracting deranged crazy people.

----------


## PAF

> It's a prediction, the shooting was an excellent distraction from the events in Israel and Gaza though.


Not only that, but if other countries ban stuff, we should too, since the consensus here is to emulate other countries.

Oh, and that Gaza Barrier, under the board walk, down by the sea... so the song goes.

----------


## goldenequity

Christchurch shooter: 49 dead 

*What is known so far about the terrorist who attacked the New Zealand mosques
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...aland-mosques/*

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*CBS: Trump deletes tweet linking to Breitbart following New Zealand terror attack*The tweet was deleted mid-morning, according to analysis using the   Internet archiving system Wayback Machine. Mr. Trump hadn't linked   directly to the interview with him, but to Breitbart's homepage, which   had prominently featured the interview at the time. The interview took   place and was posted before the attack. 
The president rarely deletes tweets except to fix grammatical or punctuation errors. 

 
Trump's tweet to Breitbart News' homepage, which prominently featured an  interview with him at the time.                                                        Twitter/Screenshot

                                        Mr. Trump had told Breitbart his   supporters, including the military and police, don't play as tough as   their political opponents, but can be tougher if they need to be. The   president's comments came in response to a Breitbart question about his   announced executive order intended to guarantee free speech on college   campuses. 

"So here's the thing—it's so terrible what's happening," Mr. Trump  told  the publication. "You know, the left plays a tougher game, it's  very  funny. I actually think that the people on the right are tougher,  but  they don't play it tougher. Okay? I can tell you I have the support  of  the police, the support of the military, the support of the Bikers  for  Trump – I have the tough people, but they don't play it tough —  until  they go to a certain point, and then it would be very bad, very  bad.  But the left plays it cuter and tougher. Like with all the nonsense   that they do in Congress … with all this invest[igations]—that's all   they want to do is –you know, they do things that are nasty. Republicans   never played this."
Breitbart News, which used to be run by  former White House strategist  Steve Bannon, is a right-wing website that  has been criticized for anti-Muslim sentiment and for providing a platform for white nationalism.

----------


## acptulsa

> I also owe you a negative rep for the second one you gave me.


Covered, but feel free to retaliate anyway because as sure as God made little green apples, he's going to consider this a good excuse to start another rep war with me.

----------


## acptulsa

> My definition of a "false flag" is something that was set up & completed by the alphabets.
> 
> A patsy who has been mind-controlled & driven to do something horrendous isn't a "false flag". JMHPOV


False flag is self-explanatory.  It means the people who do it try to make it look like someone else did; i.e. they " fly a false flag' while they do it.

It implies nothing about who did it except that they try to appear to be someone else.

----------


## timosman

> False flag is self-explanatory.  It means the people who do it try to make it look like someone else did; i.e. they " fly a false flag' while they do it.
> 
> It implies nothing about who did it except that they try to appear to be someone else.


Ender plays semantics.

----------


## dannno

> My definition of a "false flag" is something that was set up & completed by the alphabets.
> 
> A patsy who has been mind-controlled & driven to do something horrendous isn't a "false flag". JMHPOV


The alphabets are the ones who create MKUltra victims, for the SPECIFIC PURPOSE of carrying out, what is BY DEFINITION, false flag attacks.

For example, they might take someone who is completely insane, and mind control them into liking Candace Owens, then shooting a bunch of people. The alphabets don't like Candace Owens and want to attack her, thus that is a false flag. The MKUltra victim is carrying Candace Owen's flag, when in fact they are controlled by the alphabets and should have a flag that says 'CIA'.

----------


## A Son of Liberty

Is it at all possible that a crazy person can kill a bunch of people completely on his own?

----------


## dannno

> Is it at all possible that a crazy person can kill a bunch of people completely on his own?


Certainly, but probably not the case here. 

They just mowed down a bunch of people because of their race/religion and talks about how great white supremacy is or whatever, yet one of his favorite people is a black woman? 

Like Candace herself said.............LOL

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> Certainly, but probably not the case here. 
> 
> They just mowed down a bunch of people because of their race/religion and talks about how great white supremacy is or whatever, yet one of his favorite people is a black woman? 
> 
> Like Candace herself said.............LOL


He's clearly a nationalist.  She's clearly a nationalist.  So...

----------


## nobody's_hero

> Is it at all possible that a crazy person can kill a bunch of people completely on his own?


I suggested this in the past and was driven back under my rock. 


In this guy's case, we're supposed to believe he is a right wing white nationalist who likes Candace Owens and 'most aligns' politically with the Chinese government.


I mean, honestly, the guy was either nuts, or whoever designs these characters needs to have a consistent script. It's good enough for the public so they'll run the story anyways, I suppose. Sounds like a heaping pile of bull$#@! to me, though.

----------


## dannno

> He's clearly a nationalist.  She's clearly a nationalist.  So...


Oh ya, good point, this reminds me of when the KKK was marching in the street side by side with the Black Panthers..

Again, LOL

Candace Owens is NOT an ethno-nationalist, she is opposed to ethno-nationalism.

This guy was an ethno-nationalist, the only thing they have in common is border security. That is literally it. And not even who can legally cross the border, just that there should be one.. Everything else they disagree on.

----------


## Sammy

I have a feeling that this was a False Flag operation to push for more censorship

----------


## A Son of Liberty

Yep.  Nothing ever happens.  The only things that ever happen are because of the State.  Or, the Deep State.  Or Quaker State.  Or Ohio State.

Bottom line is, when something happens, the State is involved.  Nothing else ever happens.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Is this some kind of jubilation theme? Or something else you were trying to express with this image?


Who is celebrating in that gif?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> False flags usually have circumstances or details which cause people to question whether the event was staged or real.
> 
> So far, this one seems to be legit.  
> 
> I also owe you a negative rep for the second one you gave me.


False Flags need not be a false event, they just need to be done in a manner designed to put the blame on the wrong party.

And you earned that 2nd neg.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Covered, but feel free to retaliate anyway because as sure as God made little green apples, he's going to consider this a good excuse to start another rep war with me.


You started the last one and I won't give you the satisfaction of goading me into another.
Try and start another one and I will report you to the mods.

----------


## TheTexan

If you read his manifesto he's obviously an anarchist ...he says "taxation is theft"

It's really no surprise that someone who is so $#@!ed up mentally like that would do something like this.

Such a tragedy.

----------


## TheTexan

> Is it at all possible that a crazy person can kill a bunch of people completely on his own?


On his own, no.

With a bump stock, perhaps.

----------


## TheTexan

> I have a feeling that this was a False Flag operation to push for more censorship


It's definitely possible.  I watched the video and one thing that immediately stood out, was that there was not a single "allahu akbar!".

They are supposed to have us believe this is real, with real muslims, in a real mosque, and they DONT shout "allah akbar!!" when their comrades are getting murdered?

I call *bull$#@!* on that.

----------


## acptulsa

> You started the last one and I won't give you the satisfaction of goading me into another.
> Try and start another one and I will report you to the mods.


The last one was also a case of me defending someone you were slapping with multiple negs, just like today.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> The last one was also a case of me defending someone you were slapping with multiple negs, just like today.


Both deserved each neg I gave them.

----------


## timosman

https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/a...ectid=12211429




> 11 Mar, 2019 
> 
> Hillary Clinton's former presidential campaign manager has labelled Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern a "superstar".
> 
> John Podesta, who was the White House chief of staff to President Bill Clinton and a counsellor to President Barack Obama, told Newstalk ZB's Heather Du Plessis-Allan that Ardern had given hope to social democrats all around the world.
> 
> "She's made an impression on the world. She's somebody that people are paying attention to.
> 
> "I think they look to her as someone who has found a way to directly connect and make people feel like they are bonded to their political leader," he said.
> ...



https://www.spreaker.com/user/nzme/h...mpaign-manager

----------


## Swordsmyth

> https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/a...ectid=12211429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.spreaker.com/user/nzme/h...mpaign-manager

----------


## timosman

> Mar 15, 2019
> New Zealand Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern says the country should strengthen its firearms laws in the wake of a massacre at two mosques in Christchurch that left 49 people dead and another 42 injured.
> 
> Our gun laws will change, she said. There have been attempts to change our laws in 2005, 2012 and after an inquiry in 2017, now is the time for change.
> 
> The suspect, an Australian, is being charged with murder. Ardern said investigators are working to determine whether two others that were taken into custody in relation to the massacre were directly involved.
> 
> They were not on any watchlists in New Zealand or Australia, nor did they have any history of criminal activity, Ardern said.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Certainly, but probably not the case here. 
> 
> They just mowed down a bunch of people because of their race/religion  and talks about how great white supremacy is or whatever, *yet one of his  favorite people is a black woman*? 
> 
> Like Candace herself said.............LOL


EM.

Although it's an entirely different case but by such logic then David Duke , whose most favorite Congress member currently is a black woman , cannot be a white nationalist?

Or, there cannot be racial motivation for a violent war advertized as "freedom spreading operation" if favorite general of supporters of that bloody war was a black man?
Or an ethnic sikh Nimrata Nikki Haley cannot be a favorite person for lobbies that support violence & oppression of people of another race using  dogmas that say some races are more chosen/supremacist than others?





To the untrained eye,  such reasoning is bit weak.





> Who is celebrating in that gif?


No was just not clear what were you trying to convey with that image?

----------


## timosman

> 



What's hiding behind this thin veneer of fake giddiness and civility?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> No was just not clear what were you trying to convey with that image?


The answer to your question is the same as the answer to mine.
Hitlery and her ilk are celebrating this and it is their political faction that is undoubtedly behind it.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> What's hiding behind this thin veneer of fake giddiness and civility?

----------


## rpfocus

> Don't know, but this person's manifesto is memes upon memes. It may never be entirely clear what their motives were.


Just another 8 Chan loser, complaining about birthrates while sitting on the internet all day NOT getting laid. $#@!tards.

----------


## devil21

Definitions of "false flag" aside, the cold precision and execution of his mission makes me think he is or recently was a military operator.  Just playing COD or Fortnite or whatever and being "radicalized" over the internet doesn't prepare someone to be so military-like in mowing down 40+ unarmed people in cold blood without so much as a hand tremor.  Only trained military operators and complete, utter psychopaths (often one and the same) are capable of such things.





> 


For god sake, can you please give this $#@! a rest for just one friggin' day?  It's bad enough that you're here on RPF constantly throwing around the same terminology that this person did (calling everyone "invaders" mainly, which shows what that leads to) but even in this thread you're actively trying to turn into yet another Red v Blue pissing match.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Just another 8 Chan loser, complaining about birthrates while sitting on the internet all day NOT getting laid. $#@!tards.


That's what the people behind the False Flag want you to believe.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> For god sake, can you please give this $#@! a rest for just one friggin' day?  It's bad enough that you're here on RPF constantly throwing around the same terminology that this person did (calling everyone "invaders" mainly, which shows what that leads to) but even in this thread you're actively trying to turn into yet another Red v Blue pissing match.


Hitlery has many links to NZ and Podesta is getting involved, it is an obvious False Flag designed to get simple minded people to reject the scraps of truth they wove into this psycho's nonsense and embrace the destruction of their own country through barbarian invasions.

----------


## dannno

> Although it's an entirely different case but by such logic then David Duke , whose most favorite Congress member currently is a black woman , cannot be a white nationalist?


I've told you at least ten $#@!ing times that David Duke is a federal agent. He likes whoever the establishment hates that day. Sometimes he likes Ron Paul. Sometimes he likes Donald Trump. Sometimes he likes Candace Owens. What do they have in common? The deep state hates all of these people. Very simple.

Can you find me a REAL white supremacist whose favorite ____________ is a black woman?

----------


## rpfocus

> That's what the people behind the False Flag want you to believe.


Yes, we get it, you think this was a false flag. Whatever.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I've told you at least ten $#@!ing times that David Duke is a federal agent. 
> 
> Can you find me a REAL white supremacist whose favorite ____________ is a black woman?


The leftist zombies have fallen for the False Flag hook, line and sinker, they will now obediently use this to attack anyone who believes that we have a right to protect ourselves from those that want to come and impose their politics and culture on us and NOTHING will dissuade them, Hitlery could come out and confess to being behind this False Flag publicly and they would continue to parrot the MSM talking points.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Yes, we get it, you think this was a false flag. Whatever.


And you want to believe the MSM and the leftists, we get that too.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> It's a prediction, the shooting was an  excellent distraction from the events in Israel and Gaza though.





> The answer to your question is the same as the answer to mine.
> Hitlery and her ilk are celebrating this and *it is their political faction that is undoubtedly behind it*.


Putting together your two high confidence predictions,  Hillary (who is inspired by Hilter according to you) wanted to distract attention away from Israel-Gaza events just few days after Trump sent US troops to Israel.

This is evolving into a bit of complex theory for the laymen here.

----------


## idiom

> A few issues here. You can be racist in any society, not just an an-cap society.. and you certainly can't expect to just murder people in an an-cap society and get away with it. In many societies, you cannot be racist to the extent that you can't serve people in your business, but I think very few racists are attracted to an-cap for the sole reason that they would not have to serve people in their business. You could also have government that allows people to freely associate and do business with whoever they wanted. Not to mention, an-caps are open borders, so while they wouldn't be required to serve people of another race in their restaurant they would not be able to stop them from moving there. I just don't see a lot of racists supporting open borders.
> 
> People are typically attracted to an-cap because they don't have confidence that a group who has declared a monopoly on violence to be the best arbiters in society and because they don't like when government gets in the way of free market economics. 
> 
> There is a big difference between a racist who doesn't want to serve someone in their business or whathaveyou and a racist who wants to kill a bunch of people from another race. I don't see how anybody who wants closed borders and wants to kill people from another race would be attracted to an ideology based on the non-aggression principle. There is a sliver of folks who are racist but are ok with open borders as long as there is free association. 
> 
> Another big issue I have is how the media refers to people who are big government socialists and also happen to be racists as right-wing.


I think it was a much bigger component than we credit it. People figured they could choose not to associate with other races and get away with it because they assumed they would have massive economic and social hegemonic power, even if that never went through their brains that way.

As soon as the browning of the population became obvious they abandoned the open border open economy ship like drowning rats.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Putting togther your two high confidence predictions together,  Hillary (who is inspired by Hilter according to you) wanted to distract attention away from Israel-Gaza events just few days after Trump sent US troops to Israel.
> 
> This is evolving into a bit of complex theory for the laymen here.


AIPAC/Mossad has allies in every political party, the Klintons are among them.

----------


## idiom

The gun law changes are just knee jerk. Hopefully they won't go any where because gun laws have been traditionally anti-indigenous and strengthening gun laws increase white supremacy. We will see.

There is a distinct lack of voices here or anywhere sticking up for individualism, or of non-group politics. Liberals are being swallowed up by fascists and socialists same as everywhere else.

Half this forum seems to be itching for a race war too.

----------


## Swordsmyth

He got a special endorsement on top of a firearms license for the military weapons, which is almost impossible there.

False Flag.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> The gun law changes are just knee jerk. Hopefully they won't go any where because gun laws have been traditionally anti-indigenous and strengthening gun laws increase white supremacy. We will see.
> 
> There is a distinct lack of voices here or anywhere sticking up for individualism, or of non-group politics. Liberals are being swallowed up by fascists and socialists same as everywhere else.
> 
> *Half this forum seems to be itching for a race war too*.


The half that wants to allow the left to provoke one using open borders?

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> Mostly just thinking out loud here, but..
> 
> What is your definition of the "alt-right"? (Asking because it seems there are a lot of people with a lot of different views getting lumped under that umbrella term, so not sure who you are referring to.)


It used to be an umbrella term to identify right-wingers who aren't represented by their country's supposedly conservative or right-wing parties. Then somewhere along the line, Richard Spencer monopolized the term and proceeded to absolutely devalue it to the point of complete negation because he's a moron. Now it means white nationalist.




> How do you know the deranged crazy people aren't deranged crazy people coerced to do deranged crazy things to make the "alt-right" look deranged and crazy?
> 
> What if some things have been spun in the media to look deranged and crazy but in actuality there is a logical explanation, possibly including self-defense or defense of another? (I'm obviously NOT talking about this shooting, of course. Thinking more of the Deandre Harris case, for example.)


There may very well be acts of violence by alt-righters that are justified, but I'm talking more broadly. Chris Cantwell is a major figure in the alt-right; a leader, if you will. He's also completely unhinged. Not only is the movement unable to police themselves to kick guys like him out, he's actually an authority figure to these people. That type of guy is drawn to the alt-right. There is a major dysfunctional streak from the top to the bottom and they're just in complete denial about it.

----------


## idiom

> The half that wants to allow the left to provoke one using open borders?


Dude. Whats stopping you from shooting up a bunch of lefty brown people before they pollute your precious bodily fluids? Cuz it doesn't seem like its very much.

You might as well be a full blown Hegelian like the fascists and marxists. 

Is it groups or individuals that run society? We have fought for a $#@!ing long time to make race and class not matter. Yet its the hill you want to die on.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Dude. Whats stopping you from shooting up a bunch of lefty brown people before they pollute your precious bodily fluids? Cuz it doesn't seem like its very much.


Morals and ethics and a respect for the rule of law for as long as there is any hope to defend my rights.
You leftists wouldn't understand.




> You might as well be a full blown Hegelian like the fascists and marxists.


Because I point out the fact that the average moron will be provoked into a race war when his country is flooded with hostile foreigners intent on imposing their politics and culture on him and whose most obvious difference is skin color?




> Is it groups or individuals that run society? We have fought for a $#@!ing long time to make race and class not matter. Yet its the hill you want to die on.


It is both groups and individuals and I am not making this about race or class, I am making it about citizens vs. foreigners but the average man WILL make it about race and class if you allow the pressure to build up without any limits.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Nothing to see here:


*Obama advisor calls Ardern's election 'bright spot' amid populist wave*

----------


## Stratovarious

> Dude. Whats stopping you from shooting up a bunch of lefty brown people before they pollute your precious bodily fluids? Cuz it doesn't seem like its very much.
> 
> ...




WTF ?

----------


## PursuePeace

> Dude. Whats stopping you from shooting up a bunch of lefty brown people before they pollute your precious bodily fluids? Cuz it doesn't seem like its very much.


A tad harsh, no?
Not seeing that at all from Swordsmyth. What makes you say that?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> A tad harsh, no?
> Not seeing that at all from Swordsmyth. *What makes you say that?*


Leftist insanity.
All of their opponents are murderous racists.

----------


## timosman

How's that Mueller's report coming?

----------


## Swordsmyth

Sounds like a White Supremacist Islamophobe to me:

Possibly fuelling the "leftist" theory Limbaugh raised is evidence that Tarrant *visited Pakistan in October*, as confirmed by the _New York Times_ - staying at the Osho Thang Hotel. Owner Syed Israr Hussain said "*He was normal and polite during his stay*," adding "There was nothing out of the ordinary." 
  While there, he appears to have posted over Hussein's social media account, where he wrote of the *97% Muslim country*: 
  "Hello everyone my name is Brenton Tarrant and I am visitong [sic] pakistan for the first time. *Pakistan  is an incredible place filled with the most earnest, kind hearted and  hospitable people in the world, and the beauty of hunza and nagar valley  in autumn cannot be beat.*
*Unfortunately many tourists are choosing other countries due  to the stress, difficulty and steep requirements of obtaining a  Pakistani visa.* 
*Hopefully in the near future the Pakistani government and Mr  Imran Kahn will make the necessary changes to the visa program so to  encourage tourism and make it viable once more for the world to come and  experience the beauty of Pakistan"* 




More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...d-attack-frame

----------


## Swordsmyth

I’ve been reading through Brenton Tarrant’s manifesto, The Great Replacement. 
 As I was reading, I kept thinking, “This sounds familiar. Where I have seen this before?”
 It has been a while since I’ve thought about Pol Pot,  but Tarrant is hoping to bring about a sort of white man’s version of  the Khmer Rouge. If you read through the manifesto, compare his ideas to  what was actually carried out in Cambodia:
The Khmer Rouge regime was highly autocratic, xenophobic,  paranoid, and repressive. The genocide was in part the result of the  regime’s social engineering policies. Its attempts at agricultural  reform through collectivisation led to widespread famine while its  insistence on absolute self-sufficiency, even in the supply of medicine,  led to the death of many thousands from treatable diseases such as  malaria. The Khmer Rouge’s racist emphasis on national purity included  several genocides of Cambodian minorities. Arbitrary executions and  torture were carried out by its cadres against perceived subversive  elements, or during genocidal purges of its own ranks between 1975 and  1978.Here is Tarrant’s version:
If an ethnocentric European future is to be achieved  global free markets and the trade of goods is to be discouraged at all  costs.
 …
 A Europe of nature, culture and sustainable living practicing will  not be able to ever compete in the global market. The global market thus  therefore never be allowed to compete in the new European market.  Barring the importation of all goods produced outside the New European  zone(the new Western world) is an essential pillar of the future Western  economy.
 Goods produced without care for the natural world ,dignity of  workers, lasting culture or or white civilizations future should never  be allowed into the new morally focused and ethically focused European  market.To sum it up, he want’s white eco-fascism.
 Tarrant sees the collapse of the U.S. into civil war as a crucial  part of this plan. He sees gun violence and issues around the 2nd  Amendment as the catalyst:
I chose firearms for the affect it would have on social  discourse, the extra media coverage they would provide and the affect it  could have on the politics of United states and thereby the political  situation of the world. The US is torn into many factions by its second  amendment, along state, social, cultural and, most importantly, racial  lines. With enough pressure the left wing within the United states will  seek to abolish the second amendment, and the right wing within the US  will see this as an attack on their very freedom and liberty. This  attempted abolishment of rights by the left will result in a dramatic  polarization of the people in the United States and eventually a  fracturing of the US along cultural and racial lines.
 …
*Won’t your attack result in calls for the removal of gun  rights from Whites in the United states? Yes, that is the plan all along*, you said you would fight to protect your rights and the constitution, well soon will come the time.
 …
 Civil war in the so called “Melting pot” that is the United States  should be a major aim in overthrowing the global power structure and the  Wests’ egalitarian, individualist, globalist dominant culture.
 …
 After an election cycle or two with certain Democratic victory, those  remaining, non democratic voting, non brainwashed whites will see the  future clear before them, and with this knowledge realize the  impossibility of a diplomatic or political victory. Within a short time  regular and widespread political, social and racial violence will  commence.COINTELPRO?
 Perhaps.
 Tarrant claims to have sought a “blessing” for the attack from the “reborn Knights Templar” (see: Anders Breivik)  White supremacist organizations are thoroughly infiltrated by  government operatives. I would expect anyone communicating with these  organizations to wind up on multiple watchlists. NZ is part of the 5  Eyes system and everyone’s activities on the Internet are under blanket  surveillance at all times. Are we expected to believe that the spooks  don’t bother with 4chan?


More at: https://www.cryptogon.com/?p=54541

----------


## timosman

> NZ is part of the 5  Eyes system and everyone’s activities on the Internet are under blanket  surveillance at all times. Are we expected to believe that the spooks  don’t bother with 4chan?


These claims by 5 eyes are pathetic.

----------


## Swordsmyth

//

----------


## AngryCanadian

> I’ve been reading through Brenton Tarrant’s manifesto, The Great Replacement. 
>  As I was reading, I kept thinking, “This sounds familiar. Where I have seen this before?”
>  It has been a while since I’ve thought about Pol Pot,  but Tarrant is hoping to bring about a sort of white man’s version of  the Khmer Rouge. If you read through the manifesto, compare his ideas to  what was actually carried out in Cambodia:
> The Khmer Rouge regime was highly autocratic, xenophobic,  paranoid, and repressive. The genocide was in part the result of the  regime’s social engineering policies. Its attempts at agricultural  reform through collectivisation led to widespread famine while its  insistence on absolute self-sufficiency, even in the supply of medicine,  led to the death of many thousands from treatable diseases such as  malaria. The Khmer Rouge’s racist emphasis on national purity included  several genocides of Cambodian minorities. Arbitrary executions and  torture were carried out by its cadres against perceived subversive  elements, or during genocidal purges of its own ranks between 1975 and  1978.Here is Tarrant’s version:
> If an ethnocentric European future is to be achieved  global free markets and the trade of goods is to be discouraged at all  costs.
>  …
>  A Europe of nature, culture and sustainable living practicing will  not be able to ever compete in the global market. The global market thus  therefore never be allowed to compete in the new European market.  Barring the importation of all goods produced outside the New European  zone(the new Western world) is an essential pillar of the future Western  economy.
>  Goods produced without care for the natural world ,dignity of  workers, lasting culture or or white civilizations future should never  be allowed into the new morally focused and ethically focused European  market.To sum it up, he want’s white eco-fascism.
>  Tarrant sees the collapse of the U.S. into civil war as a crucial  part of this plan. He sees gun violence and issues around the 2nd  Amendment as the catalyst:
> ...





> To sum it up, he want’s white eco-fascism.


And liberals everywhere want population replacement.


https://www.france24.com/en/20180731...eeds-new-blood





> Spain's Foreign Minister Josep Borrell denied Monday that the country *was experiencing "mass" immigration and said Europe needed "new blood" to compensate for a low birth rate.*





> He suggested this could even help Europe, where many countries have a low birth rate.

----------


## timosman

..

----------


## Swordsmyth

//

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Several media personalities, celebrities and news outlets are  reporting the New Zealand terrorist who killed 49 people at multiple  mosques on Friday is a supporter of U.S. President Trump.*
Many  are focusing on a portion of the shooter’s manifesto where he answers  the question, “Were you/are you a supporter of Donald Trump?” by saying,  “As a symbol of renewed white identity and common purpose? Sure. As a  policy maker and leader? Dear god no.”
The first half of the  answer is the only portion being widely reported, while the “Dear god  no” statement is being totally ignored.





More at: https://www.infowars.com/media-claim...s-dear-god-no/

----------


## timosman

Mueller has nothing.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> 


https://twitter.com/RealSaavedra/sta...07956122263552

----------


## Anti Federalist

> We have fought for a $#@!ing long time to make race and class not matter.


It may not matter to you.

It wouldn't matter to me, if I were left alone to live my life as I see fit.

But it matters very much to the enemies of freedom, limited government and individualism.

Class and "identity" are all that matter. Class in fact has been replaced by identity.

----------


## jmdrake

> The half that wants to allow the left to provoke one using open borders?


Naw.  The half that goes around defending racism, falsely accusing non-racists of being racists, falsely accusing people who support Ron Paul's immigration position of being "open borders", and generally following the Stormfart infiltrator's playbook.  That half.  @idiom called it right.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Naw.  The half that goes around defending racism, falsely accusing non-racists of being racists, falsely accusing people who support Ron Paul's immigration position of being "open borders", and generally following the Stormfart infiltrator's playbook.  That half.  @idiom called it right.


I've never seen that half, how can a site have three halves?

----------


## jmdrake

> I want peaceful separation, not war. This cannot continue, the center can not hold.


Peaceful separation from who?




> But regardless of what *I* want, all stops are being pulled now.


Hardcore manipulation coming from all quarters.  On that much I agree with you.




> There's a war of some sort coming down.


Nothing new there.




> Meanwhile on this issue, the world will go on an outrage parade, until the next outrage comes along and a bunch of freedom will be taken away.


Same old...same old.




> And Muslims and Communists will continue to kill Christians by the *thousands* every year, and nobody will say a $#@!ing word.


Meanwhile the biggest threat to your gun rights came from Ronald Reagan (machine gun ban) and now Donald J. Trump.  (First ban of a gun accessory by executive order).  But nobody is talking about that because "muh wall"....which will be covered with face scanning cameras.  (Again by Donald J. Trump's executive order).  Liberty tunnel vision at it's finest.

----------


## jmdrake

> I've never seen that half, how can a site have three halves?


Then you are willfully blind.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Then you are willfully blind.


No, you are seeing things.

----------


## jmdrake

> No, you are seeing things.


Yes.  I see the truth.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Peaceful separation from who?


Leftists?





> Nothing new there.


It's new that one is coming here in CONUS.





> Meanwhile the biggest threat to your gun rights came from Ronald Reagan (machine gun ban) and now Donald J. Trump.  (First ban of a gun accessory by executive order).  But nobody is talking about that because "muh wall"....which will be covered with face scanning cameras.  (Again by Donald J. Trump's executive order).  Liberty tunnel vision at it's finest.


AF isn't exactly unaware of that, he has made it quite clear that he disapproves of RINO gun control and Trump's bumpstock ban in particular but as he often points out it is the Republicans that have given us all of our progress towards restoring our gun rights.


The invaders vote for the people who call for house to house seizures and absolute bans.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Yes.  I see the truth.


That's what every person who hallucinates says.

----------


## jmdrake

> That's what every person who hallucinates says.


Are you talking to yourself again?

----------


## jmdrake

> Leftists?
> 
> 
> 
> It's new that one is coming here in CONUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you feel the need to talk for others?  Did you appoint yourself god or something?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Peaceful separation from who?


Statists, Leftists, Marxists, Bolsheviks, Maoists, Green New Dealers and the New Jacobins of *every* ethnicity who have openly proclaimed they want me and my posterity to *die*.




> Meanwhile the biggest threat to your gun rights came from Ronald Reagan (machine gun ban) and now Donald J. Trump.  (First ban of a gun accessory by executive order).  But nobody is talking about that because "muh wall"....which will be covered with face scanning cameras.  (Again by Donald J. Trump's executive order).  Liberty tunnel vision at it's finest.


Not true. 

Right now the *biggest* threat, the most clear and present danger, to my gun rights (and *all* my rights, frankly...you should see some of the stuff that they have waiting in the wings) is coming from the state house in Concord, where the New Bolsheviks swept into power. They have a whole raft of anti gun bills working their way through the process, that will have an immediate effect on me, much worse than the bump stock ban. 

Not excusing what damage to liberty ex-democrats like Reagan and Trump have done or will do.

But facts are facts.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Why do you feel the need to talk for others?  Did you appoint yourself god or something?


LOL

I like AF and I don't like your attempts to slander him.

----------


## jmdrake

> Statists, Leftists, Marxists, Bolsheviks, Maoists, Green New Dealers and the New Jacobins of *every* ethnicity who have openly proclaimed they want me and my posterity to *die*.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. 
> 
> Right now the *biggest* threat, the most clear and present danger, to my gun rights (and *all* my rights, frankly...you should see some of the stuff that they have waiting in the wings) is coming from the state house in Concord, where the New Bolsheviks swept into power.
> 
> Not excusing what damage to liberty ex-democrats like Reagan and Trump have done or will do.
> ...


Ah.  Well I live in Tennessee so my biggest threats are coming from the federal level.  Feel free to move here if the heat gets too bad where you are.  Tennessee has its own problems mind you.

----------


## jmdrake

> LOL
> 
> I like AF and I don't like your attempts to slander him.


Asking a question is slander?  You really are in strong Stormfront mode.  Full 100% manipulation and lies.  AF isn't Kahless.  He can (and did) speak for himself.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Asking a question is slander?


It can be.
Have you stopped beating your wife yet?




> You really are in strong Stormfront mode.


LOL




> Full 100% manipulation and lies.


LOL




> AF isn't Kahless.  He can (and did) speak for himself.


So does Kahless but nothing prevents me from putting in my 2 cents.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Ah.  Well I live in Tennessee so my biggest threats are coming from the federal level.  Feel free to move here if the heat gets too bad where you are.  Tennessee has its own problems mind you.


Unless there is a separation, then before long we'll run out of places to retreat to.

If this is NH's path for the foreseeable future, to become Vermont or Mass north, and not just an anti-Trump anomaly, I will probably have to leave.

----------


## jmdrake

> It can be.
> Have you stopped beating your wife yet?


Yes.  And she said she is still waiting for you to send her mother's day card.  You aren't being a good son.




> So does Kahless but nothing prevents me from putting in my 2 cents.


Two cents Venezuelan.

----------


## jmdrake

> Unless there is a separation, then before long we'll run out of places to retreat to.
> 
> If this is NH's path for the foreseeable future, to become Vermont or Mass north, and not just an anti-Trump anomaly, I will probably have to leave.


So what do you see as the cause of NH's downward spiral?  How do you feel immigration has factored in?  Or has it factored in at all?

----------


## kahless

> Asking a question is slander?  You really are in strong Stormfront mode.  Full 100% manipulation and lies.  AF isn't Kahless.  He can (and did) speak for himself.


Still spreading your anti-white lies I see. When confounded with facts you just can't help yourself and start blurting out Stormfront or playing the race card in some fashion.

If we go by you no doubt Ron's 2008/2012 immigration platform would be considered racist and out of Stormfront.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> So what do you see as the cause of NH's downward spiral?  How do you feel immigration has factored in?  Or has it factored in at all?


It has.

The three larger cities to the south, Manchester, Nashua and Salem have increased foreign born populations and are now consistently voting leftist.

Native born immigration from Mass is affecting us as well.

As is fraudulent out state voting.

As more displacement/replacement takes place, look for NH to join the rest of the northeast as a solid, left wing, "blue" state.

There's no downward spiral yet...the state is still arguably the most free in the country, with the nation's lowest unemployment, low crime rate, low overall taxation and so on and as of right this moment the best firearm freedom in the country.

I see what's around the corner however.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> It has.
> 
> The three larger cities to the south, Manchester, Nashua and Salem have increased foreign born populations and are now consistently voting leftist.
> 
> Native born immigration from Mass is affecting us as well.
> 
> As is fraudulent out state voting.
> 
> As more displacement/replacement takes place, look for NH to join the rest of the northeast as a solid, left wing, "blue" state.
> ...


And immigration is contributing to the motivations that cause the native leftists from other states to move to yours.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> If we go by you no doubt Ron's 2008/2012 immigration platform would be considered racist and out of Stormfront.


*I got into trouble with Libertarians because I said there may well be a time when immigration is like an invasion and we have to treat it differently. - Ron Paul on "Meet the Press" 23 Dec 2007*

The invasion is now.

----------


## PursuePeace



----------


## unknown

> False Flags need not be a false event, they just need to be done in a manner designed to put the blame on the wrong party.
> 
> And you earned that 2nd neg.


Haha whatever.

I gotta wait for this thing to recharge so I can bang on you again.

----------


## devil21

> *I got into trouble with Libertarians because I said there may well be a time when immigration is like an invasion and we have to treat it differently. - Ron Paul on "Meet the Press" 23 Dec 2007*
> 
> The invasion is now.


Full quote for context:
"Q: When you ran for president in 1988, you said, “As in our country’s first 150 years, there shouldn’t be any immigration policy at all. We should welcome everyone who wants to come here and work.” You’ve changed your view.

A: And during that campaign I got into trouble with Libertarians because I said there may well be a time when immigration is like an invasion and we have to treat it differently. My approach to immigration is somewhat different than the others. Mine is you deal with it economically We’re in worse shape now because we subsidize immigration. We give food stamps, Social Security, free medical care, free education and amnesty. So you subsidize it, and you have a mess. Conditions have changed. And I think this means that we should look at immigration differently. It’s an economic issue more than anything. If our economy was in good health, I don’t think there’d be an immigration problem. We’d be looking for workers and we would be very generous."


Nothing about round-ups, walls, surveillance networks or the rest of the police state measures some here are pushing.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Full quote for context:
> "Q: When you ran for president in 1988, you said, “As in our country’s first 150 years, there shouldn’t be any immigration policy at all. We should welcome everyone who wants to come here and work.” You’ve changed your view.
> 
> A: And during that campaign I got into trouble with Libertarians because I said there may well be a time when immigration is like an invasion and we have to treat it differently. My approach to immigration is somewhat different than the others. Mine is you deal with it economically We’re in worse shape now because we subsidize immigration. We give food stamps, Social Security, free medical care, free education and amnesty. So you subsidize it, and you have a mess. Conditions have changed. And I think this means that we should look at immigration differently. It’s an economic issue more than anything. If our economy was in good health, I don’t think there’d be an immigration problem. We’d be looking for workers and we would be very generous."
> 
> 
> Nothing about round-ups, walls, surveillance networks or the rest of the police state measures some here are pushing.


And what happens when our improved economy (the result of ending entitlements etc.) draws enough socialist immigrants to qualify as an invasion?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Nothing about round-ups, walls, surveillance networks or the rest of the police state measures some here are pushing.


The invasion is *now*.

It has to be treated differently* now*.

----------


## phill4paul

> NZ may have draconian laws soon.





> *New Zealand Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern on Saturday said our gun laws will change* after a mass shooting at two mosques in the city of Christchurch killed 49 people and wounded dozens more Friday.
> 
> Ardern said at a news conference that she was advised that the gunman had five firearms  two semi-automatic weapons, two shotguns and a lever-action firearm  and that he had acquired a gun license in November 2017.
> 
> "While work is being done as to the chain of events that led to both the holding of this gun license and the possession of these weapons, *I can tell you one thing right now: Our gun laws will change,"* Ardern said.
> 
> She noted that there have been attempts to change the nation's gun laws in the past, most recently in 2017, but said* "now is the time for change*." She suggested she was looking at the issues around ownership of semi-automatic weapons.
> 
> One man, an Australian citizen, has been arrested and charged with murder in the attacks that authorities have called an unprecedented act of violence.



https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/n...-after-n983906

----------


## jmdrake

> Still spreading your anti-white lies I see. When confounded with facts you just can't help yourself and start blurting out Stormfront or playing the race card in some fashion.
> 
> If we go by you no doubt Ron's 2008/2012 immigration platform would be considered racist and out of Stormfront.


What is a lie about saying that worrying about "maintaining a white majority in neighborhoods" is racist?  And how is that antiwhite?  If you want to be a racist that's fine.

----------


## jmdrake

> It has.
> 
> The three larger cities to the south, Manchester, Nashua and Salem have increased foreign born populations and are now consistently voting leftist.
> 
> Native born immigration from Mass is affecting us as well.
> 
> As is fraudulent out state voting.
> 
> As more displacement/replacement takes place, look for NH to join the rest of the northeast as a solid, left wing, "blue" state.


Hmmm....it seems that New Hampshire is 93% white.  Tennessee is only 77% white.  So......are there a bunch of socialist Frenchmen moving into New Hampshire?

https://suburbanstats.org/population...-new-hampshire

https://suburbanstats.org/population...e-in-tennessee




> There's no downward spiral yet...the state is still arguably the most free in the country, with the nation's lowest unemployment, low crime rate, low overall taxation and so on and as of right this moment the best firearm freedom in the country.
> 
> I see what's around the corner however.


Wait a second.  When I pointed out what has happened and is happening nationally with with Ronald Raygun machine gun ban and Donald J. Rump's bumpfire stock ban you were all "New Hampshire is worse cause the bolsheviks have taken over" (not "they are going to take over eventually") and now you're "Well it's still awesome sauce now....but the end is nigh."  I'm confused.

----------


## jmdrake

> Full quote for context:
> "Q: When you ran for president in 1988, you said, “As in our country’s first 150 years, there shouldn’t be any immigration policy at all. We should welcome everyone who wants to come here and work.” You’ve changed your view.
> 
> A: And during that campaign I got into trouble with Libertarians because I said there may well be a time when immigration is like an invasion and we have to treat it differently. My approach to immigration is somewhat different than the others. Mine is you deal with it economically We’re in worse shape now because we subsidize immigration. We give food stamps, Social Security, free medical care, free education and amnesty. So you subsidize it, and you have a mess. Conditions have changed. And I think this means that we should look at immigration differently. It’s an economic issue more than anything. If our economy was in good health, I don’t think there’d be an immigration problem. We’d be looking for workers and we would be very generous."
> 
> 
> Nothing about round-ups, walls, surveillance networks or the rest of the police state measures some here are pushing.


Terrorists crashing airplanes into buildings and killing thousands scare some people.  Mothers with babies walking up to border walls and smart Indians getting H1B Visas scare other people.  The result is still the same always.



This is what the "OMG it's an emergency" crowd either doesn't understand or won't honestly tell you.  Even if the wall was built from sea to shining sea *under current law as enforced by Donald Trump it still won't do anything.*  Right now, as we are arguing about this, there are border patrol agents crossing over the wall that exists, getting migrants, and bringing them into America.  That is a fact.  Right now, as we are arguing about this, only 1 in 5 trucks coming in from Mexico are being inspected.  That is a fact.  

And the wall won't be built from sea to shining sea anyway.  Trump has admitted as much.  It won't be built where the Rio Grande is because everyone knows that Hondurans can't swim.



The wall won't be built over the mountains because everybody knows that Hondurans are afraid of heights.



Nope.  Build a wall and that will solve everything.



And of course some will say "I'm not for building a wall.  I'm just for Trump having emergency power to build a wall."

----------


## acptulsa

> A tad harsh, no?
> Not seeing that at all from Swordsmyth. What makes you say that?


Maybe it's the way he talks about it incessantly, tries to turn every conversation into that conversation, talks about entire collectives as though there ate no individuals in them and they are something other than human, and only let's up long enough to occasionally say, oh, I'm not like this, I just bring all this civil war talk up because lots of people think that way.

----------


## acptulsa

> Also, never forgot...according to the Left, Trump *learned* his racism from Ron Paul.
> 
> *Where did Donald Trump get his racialized rhetoric? From libertarians.*
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poste...=.6cbeca2281a3
> 
> The intersection of white nationalism, the alt-right and Ron Paul
> 
> Thats not quite true, though. Trumps style and positions  endorsing and consorting with 9/11 truthers, promoting online racists, using fake statistics  draw on a now-obscure political strategy called paleolibertarianism, which was once quite popular among some Republicans, especially former presidential candidate Ron Paul.


And the organized and financed effort to make that lie look true is why some of the people in this very thread are here.  Especially the ones that clock in every afternoon, six days a week.

----------


## devil21

> The invasion is *now*.
> 
> It has to be treated differently* now*.


That may be the case, just as long as you're not trying to characterize Dr. Paul's position as calling for walls, biometrics or other more police state measures like some do.




> And what happens when our improved economy (the result of ending entitlements etc.) draws enough socialist immigrants to qualify as an invasion?


Your question doesn't make sense in context of Dr. Paul's quote.

Any way, this thread isn't about your hispanic pet peeve so why the hell is it turning into one?  It's a thread about a cold-blooded attack on unarmed, defenseless people in New Zealand, not hispanics at the US/Mexico border.  Can we get back to the thread topic please?

----------


## kahless

> ......Any way, this thread isn't about your hispanic pet peeve so why the hell is it turning into one?  It's a thread about a cold-blooded attack on unarmed, defenseless people in New Zealand, not hispanics at the US/Mexico border.  Can we get back to the thread topic please?


I guess you have not read the shooters manifesto.  It is still out there if you can find it although authorities are going through great lengths to have it removed everywhere.

----------


## Ender

> That may be the case, just as long as you're not trying to characterize Dr. Paul's position as calling for walls, biometrics or other more police state measures like some do.
> 
> 
> 
> Your question doesn't make sense in context of Dr. Paul's quote.
> 
> *Any way, this thread isn't about your hispanic pet peeve so why the hell is it turning into one?  It's a thread about a cold-blooded attack on unarmed, defenseless people in New Zealand, not hispanics at the US/Mexico border.  Can we get back to the thread topic please?*


Beat me to it.

How about a little Christian love & sympathy sent to those who are suffering from this instead of turning it into a hate thread.

----------


## acptulsa

> Beat me to it.
> 
> How about a little Christian love & sympathy sent to those who are suffering from this instead of turning it into a hate thread.


Well that's fine.  Unless you're here because you're a shill trying to make libertarians look collectivist, cold blooded, inhuman and a bunch of other things we're not

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Wait a second.  When I pointed out what has happened and is happening nationally with with Ronald Raygun machine gun ban and Donald J. Rump's bumpfire stock ban you were all "New Hampshire is worse cause the bolsheviks have taken over" (not "they are going to take over eventually") and now you're "Well it's still awesome sauce now....but the end is nigh."  I'm confused.


C'mon man, don't play games.

The Bolsheviks *have* taken power.

The legislation is making it's way through the process *right now*.

Red Flag bans based on hearsay, under 21 gun bans, magazine bans, semi auto bans.

Medic aid expansion, increased taxes, sales and income tax proposals.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Hmmm....it seems that New Hampshire is 93% white.  Tennessee is only 77% white.  So......are there a bunch of socialist Frenchmen moving into New Hampshire?


In Coos county that is a real thing, no doubt.

When I moved here almost 20 years ago now, that figure was 98%.

That five percent, voting for identity _en bloc_ is what is making the difference.

NH democrats from 20 years ago are not the same as the Bolshevik collectivists they are now.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> One man, an Australian citizen


A $#@!ing *migrant*.

So now, because of one act of one man, who is not even a citizen, all Kiwis are going to lose more freedom.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> That may be the case, just as long as you're not trying to characterize Dr. Paul's position as calling for walls, biometrics or other more police state measures like some do.


One way that I would suggest that we could do it is pay less attention to the borders between Afghanistan and Iraq and Pakistan and bring our troops home and deal with the border.  Ron Paul - 11 Aug 2011

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Beat me to it.
> 
> How about a little Christian love & sympathy sent to those who are suffering from this instead of turning it into a hate thread.


Because our enemies tell us to go $#@! ourselves, when we do.

Too many instances to list individually...

----------


## Anti Federalist

Ron Paul:

Voted YES on building a fence along the Mexican border.

Voted YES on preventing tipping off Mexicans about Minuteman Project.

Voted YES on reporting illegal aliens who receive hospital treatment.

Sponsored bill banning student visas from terrorist nations.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> The invasion is *now*.
> 
> It has to be treated differently* now*.


Some recent claims by extreme conservatives suggesting that MAGA's policies encouraged and accelerated southern border crossings went too far.






Ann Coulter: Trump by the Numbers






> Also, never forgot...according to the Left, Trump *learned* his racism from Ron Paul.
> 
> *Where did Donald Trump get his racialized rhetoric? From libertarians.*
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poste...=.6cbeca2281a3
> 
> ...



And now he's joined same school of thought that used to attack RP's foreign policy as 'anti-semitic':

Trump calls on Ilhan Omar to resign from Congress for ‘anti-Semitism’ over Israel lobby's money influence stance


Underlying issue is multi-dimesional but views like this seem to focus on one dimension/immediately visible side effect of blunderous policies of many decades. Not all of it but a good part of influx of mideast/globally displaced/ecomomic and other migrations (especially in Europe) is direct result of  cluster mess that US neocons instigated in Iraq that later expanded to much of mideast and beyond and culminated with election of son of an African Muslim man to the White House (Other Iraqi freedom spreading leaders UK/Australia have not elected Islamic hertiage chief executives yet but with current policies that seems likely, London mayor is Islamic now). Many of the same neocons who are responsible for much of current global chaos are now part of "Americ-First" savior MAGA regime. While true that MAGA benefited from RP's paradigm shifting heavy lifting starting from 2007-08 at least/increased backlash against debt exploding globalist interventions but any notion that a frequent flip-flopping opportunist Donald "supported winners like Obama in 2012" Trump is similar to a true leader like RP would be a mistake.

NEXODUS: Disgraced Neoconservatives from both parties joining 'America-First' GOP-Likud (MAGA)

Pentagon deploys American troops  in Israel
March 10, 2019

Trump: ‘We have to protect Israel,’ shifting again on Syria withdrawal



"Steel slats" politics is about a complex issue and in messaging MAGA has cultivated/soothed some potent fears of the base that had been rattled and deeply agonized following Barack Hussein Obama-blowback of Iraqi freedom bloodbath blunder. 

'Scam': Coulter calls border agreement Trump's 'Yellow New Deal'

There had been some positive steps by MAGA to correct course early on when he was being attackd by neocons but lately it's drifting back to same ol same course. It seems likely now that  more frstrations ahead for MAGA-First supporters. Successful implemetation of harsh Iran scantions/foreign military interventions prioritized by his top donor while stunning failures on key agenda favored by his base are probably all accidents and he did not foresee despite being a genius.

Unless globalist interventions of latest flavor of same lobbies funded GOP-Likud policy is actually reversed, Barack Hussein Obama 2.0 in US could happen too.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Another False Flag.


On a scale of 1 to 10, how certain are you about your claim?

Given  that the alleged shooter is being described as Australian white  nationalist, it's not out of realm of possibility that it was not a FF.   There have been numerous reports out of there about hightened racial  tensions for almost a decade post Iraqi freedom spread operation in which  Australia showed bold leadership to support then Bush-Blair doctrine of  '*fight them over there so we don't have to figh them over here*'. 


*Australia PM slams 'ugly racial protests' in Melbourne*
Far-right demonstrators gave Nazi salutes at anti-immigration rally
Prime  Minister Scott Morrison on Sunday slammed "ugly racial protests" in  Australia's second-largest city, after some far-right demonstrators gave  Nazi salutes.
Agence France-Presse                
Jan 6, 2019


*Violence at rival Australian immigration protests*
PublishedJun 26, 2016, 7:28 pm SGT
SYDNEY (AFP) - Rival immigration protesters clashed for the second  time in a month in Melbourne on Sunday (June 26), with three people  arrested as the government vowed to crack down on mask-wearing  demonstrators.

----------


## devil21

> One way that I would suggest that we could do it is pay less attention to the borders between Afghanistan and Iraq and Pakistan and bring our troops home and deal with the border.  Ron Paul - 11 Aug 2011


I don't consider military at the border to be a police state measure, per se, any more than Border Patrol at the border is.  It is something that should be carefully undertaken but it's not a police state measure.




> I guess you have not read the shooters manifesto.  It is still out there if you can find it although authorities are going through great lengths to have it removed everywhere.


It's around 73 pages, isn't it?  No, I didn't read it.  Don't need to.  I'm sure we could cover every little bit and piece of it if we wanted to but there's no need to circle the thread right back into the whole "socialist hispanic" nonsense that some parrot endlessly, especially even after it's been proven that it's a falsehood.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Hmmm....it seems that New Hampshire is 93% white.  Tennessee is only 77% white.  So......are there a bunch of socialist Frenchmen moving into New Hampshire?
> 
> https://suburbanstats.org/population...-new-hampshire
> 
> https://suburbanstats.org/population...e-in-tennessee





> And immigration is contributing to the  motivations that cause the native leftists from other states to move to  yours.





> Wait a second.  When I pointed out what has happened and is happening nationally with with Ronald Raygun machine gun ban and Donald J. Rump's bumpfire stock ban you were all "New Hampshire is worse cause the bolsheviks have taken over" (not "they are going to take over eventually") and now you're "Well it's still awesome sauce now....but the end is nigh."  I'm confused.


They have taken over, they just haven't enacted their agenda yet.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Maybe it's the way he talks about it incessantly, tries to turn every conversation into that conversation, talks about entire collectives as though there ate no individuals in them and they are something other than human, and only let's up long enough to occasionally say, oh, I'm not like this, I just bring all this civil war talk up because lots of people think that way.


LOL

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Terrorists crashing airplanes into buildings and killing thousands scare some people.  Mothers with babies walking up to border walls and smart Indians getting H1B Visas scare other people.  The result is still the same always.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the "OMG it's an emergency" crowd either doesn't understand or won't honestly tell you.  Even if the wall was built from sea to shining sea *under current law as enforced by Donald Trump it still won't do anything.*  Right now, as we are arguing about this, there are border patrol agents crossing over the wall that exists, getting migrants, and bringing them into America.  That is a fact.  Right now, as we are arguing about this, only 1 in 5 trucks coming in from Mexico are being inspected.  That is a fact.  
> 
> And the wall won't be built from sea to shining sea anyway.  Trump has admitted as much.  It won't be built where the Rio Grande is because everyone knows that Hondurans can't swim.
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter how the communist hordes arrive or which atrocities they commit and you are making a great case that we need to do more to stop them yet.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Your question doesn't make sense in context of Dr. Paul's quote.
> 
> Any way, this thread isn't about your hispanic pet peeve so why the hell is it turning into one?  It's a thread about a cold-blooded attack on unarmed, defenseless people in New Zealand, not hispanics at the US/Mexico border.  Can we get back to the thread topic please?


It makes perfect sense and I am not the one who made this thread about immigration nor is my "pet peeve" hispanics, it's all socialist immigrants.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Beat me to it.
> 
> How about a little Christian love & sympathy sent to those who are suffering from this instead of turning it into a hate thread.


Maybe you should tell that to the people who started the hate against me in this thread?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> On a scale of 1 to 10, how certain are you about your claim?


10, this is an easy one.

----------


## devil21

So back to New Zealand...

It's odd to me that the court ordered the (main) shooter's face blurred out in all photos/vids/publications.  Anybody else seen that done before?

----------


## Swordsmyth

From 4CHan:
>shooter was a personal trailer for 2 years after school. Leaves 2011 to “travel overseas”….
>7 year gap who knows where he is…..
>Posts from the facebook of a Hotel in Islamabad with a picture
>Says how amazing and wonderful this muslim country is and the people
>Hotel owned by Shia muslims connected to Nizari people…
> a little over 6 months later appears in christchurch a small NZ town of a little over 300k people
> a small town that has had multiple White kiwis become jihadis, travel to yemen and get killed by US drones
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-06-...-in-nz/5500604
>the same small town another kiwi teen was radicalized into a Jihadi and planned a mass killing before being arrested
https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/cri...urch-for-allah
>the same small town that a large mossad operation had been operating in for who knows how many years
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...arthquake.html
>then this guy goes into mosque and shoots up a bunch of Sunni
>the SAME DAY the high ranking pakistani intelligence operative  working in Islamabad in the region the shooter visited last year is  SUICIDED
https://www.news18.com/news/world/fo...d-2067671.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

> From 4CHan:>shooter was a personal trailer for 2 years after school. Leaves 2011 to “travel overseas”….
> >7 year gap who knows where he is…..
> >Posts from the facebook of a Hotel in Islamabad with a picture
> >Says how amazing and wonderful this muslim country is and the people
> >Hotel owned by Shia muslims connected to Nizari people…
> > a little over 6 months later appears in christchurch a small NZ town of a little over 300k people
> > a small town that has had multiple White kiwis become jihadis, travel to yemen and get killed by US drones
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-06-...-in-nz/5500604
> >the same small town another kiwi teen was radicalized into a Jihadi and planned a mass killing before being arrested
> ...


Add to that this article, which actually has a picture of the Christchurch shooter in North Korea.

----------


## Swordsmyth

New Zealand to ban semi automatic weapons

----------


## kahless

> It's around 73 pages, isn't it?  No, I didn't read it.  Don't need to.  I'm sure we could cover every little bit and piece of it if we wanted to but there's no need to circle the thread right back into the whole "socialist hispanic" nonsense that some parrot endlessly, especially even after it's been proven that it's a falsehood.


Yeah I started to fall asleep reading it and it was getting redundant.

"socialist hispanic" falsehood? The data and graphs have been posted over and over again here show the opposite.  

Here are some others.

----------


## jmdrake

> If we go by you no doubt Ron's 2008/2012 immigration platform would be considered racist and out of Stormfront.


Wrong liar.  Ron Paul was a disappointment to the Stormfront types.  Ron Paul wasn't going around saying "We need to worry about white neighborhoods becoming majority non-white."  That would be you.  Ron Paul in 2008 talked about how the drug war was racist and interventionism only hurts everyone.  Ron Paul also said then, and now, that he's against the border wall and e-verify.  But you wouldn't know that would you?

----------


## jmdrake

> It doesn't matter how the communist hordes arrive or which atrocities they commit and you are making a great case that we need to do more to stop them yet.


The "more" that you want to do (kinda sorta some of the time when you aren't lying) doesn't actually stop them.  And Trump's interventionism in Venezuela is only exacerbating the problem just like Obama's interventionism in Honduras.  Quit the interventionism and the drug wars and there won't be nearly as many migrants.  There was a time when people on this forum understood terms like "blowback."  But not anymore.

----------


## jmdrake

> They have taken over, they just haven't enacted their agenda yet.


Are you in New Hampshire?  Are you AF?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> The "more" that you want to do (kinda sorta some of the time when you aren't lying) doesn't actually stop them.  And Trump's interventionism in Venezuela is only exacerbating the problem just like Obama's interventionism in Honduras.  Quit the interventionism and the drug wars and there won't be nearly as many migrants.  There was a time when people on this forum understood terms like "blowback."  But not anymore.


I want the troops patrolling the borders instead of causing trouble in foreign countries but you just make up whatever you want about people.

----------


## jmdrake

> Ron Paul:
> 
> Voted YES on building a fence along the Mexican border.
> 
> Voted YES on preventing tipping off Mexicans about Minuteman Project.
> 
> Voted YES on reporting illegal aliens who receive hospital treatment.
> 
> Sponsored bill banning student visas from terrorist nations.


Ron Paul also voted YES on the war in Afghanistan and later grew to regret that vote.  And even Louis Farrakhan gave tacit support for the idea of vetting immigrants from Muslim countries.  But again, Trump isn't even supporting a sea to shining sea border wall.  He is supporting face scanning cameras on the existing wall and at airports (by executive order), but that doesn't matter for some odd reason.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Are you in New Hampshire?  Are you AF?


I've read what AF has posted about NH.

----------


## jmdrake

> I want the troops patrolling the borders instead of causing trouble in foreign countries but you just make up whatever you want about people.


You support Trump having emergency power to do what exactly......?

----------


## jmdrake

> In Coos county that is a real thing, no doubt.
> 
> When I moved here almost 20 years ago now, that figure was 98%.
> 
> That five percent, voting for identity _en bloc_ is what is making the difference.
> 
> NH democrats from 20 years ago are not the same as the Bolshevik collectivists they are now.


So have the NH Bolshevik democrats "taken over" as @Swordsmyth claims on your behalf?  Or are you concerned because they are gaining strength?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> You support Trump having emergency power to do what exactly......?


Just because I point out that he does have the powers that Congress gave to the President and I say that the wall is better than nothing doesn't mean that I would build the wall if I had the power to choose what happened.

----------


## jmdrake

> I've read what AF has posted about NH.


You seem to have a reading deficiency.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> So have the NH Bolshevik democrats "taken over" as @Swordsmyth claims on your behalf?  Or are you concerned because they are gaining strength?


He already answered you:




> C'mon man, don't play games.
> 
> The Bolsheviks *have* taken power.
> 
> The legislation is making it's way through the process *right now*.
> 
> Red Flag bans based on hearsay, under 21 gun bans, magazine bans, semi auto bans.
> 
> Medic aid expansion, increased taxes, sales and income tax proposals.

----------


## jmdrake

> Just because I point out that he does have the powers that Congress gave to the President and I say that the wall is better than nothing doesn't mean that I would build the wall if I had the power to choose what happened.


As opposed to Ron Paul who at this point doesn't support it at all.  I know.  So you support it.  Saying "I support something else more" is *not* the same (in English anyway) as saying "I don't support it."

----------


## Swordsmyth

> You seem to have a reading deficiency.


That would be your problem.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> As opposed to Ron Paul who at this point doesn't support it at all.  I know.  So you support it.  Saying "I support something else more" is *not* the same (in English anyway) as saying "I don't support it."


What part of "I wouldn't build it if I were in charge, I would do something else" don't you understand?

----------


## jmdrake

> C'mon man, don't play games.
> 
> The Bolsheviks *have* taken power.
> 
> The legislation is making it's way through the process *right now*.
> 
> Red Flag bans based on hearsay, under 21 gun bans, magazine bans, semi auto bans.
> 
> Medic aid expansion, increased taxes, sales and income tax proposals.


Okay.  So a state with very few hispanics, or blacks, or any other ethnic group, elected a bunch of Bolsheviks who are voting to ban guns but the gun bans are not in effect yet just like Trump's bumpfire ban is not in effect yet.  Got it.

----------


## jmdrake

> What part of "I wouldn't build it if I were in charge, I would do something else" don't you understand?


The reality part where you aren't in charge and won't ever be in charge.  If you support something because "That's the best we can get" that's still support.  Not sure why you don't understand that.

----------


## kahless

> Wrong liar.  Ron Paul was a disappointment to the Stormfront types.  Ron Paul wasn't going around saying "We need to worry about white neighborhoods becoming majority non-white."  That would be you.  Ron Paul in 2008 talked about how the drug war was racist and interventionism only hurts everyone.  Ron Paul also said then, and now, that he's against the border wall and e-verify.  But you wouldn't know that would you?


Hypocrite. When I posted point by point Ron's immigration platform from those years not referencing they are his policies you always oppose it and play the race card.  You an acptulsa are the only ones here that keep bringing up Stormfront.  

As for replacing the white majority with something else those are not my exact words.  These are my words and they did not come from any site or your whipping post Stormfront. 




> - they do not want to be displaced becoming a stranger in their own community and unable to speak the language of the community.
> 
> - they do not want to be discriminated against in their own community since they are now outnumbered.
> 
> - they do not want to see the US end up with ethnic factions fighting one another in their communities or worse ethic or racial civil wars like the Balkans since immigration was not regulated.
> 
> - they do not want rapists, murders and various other criminals escaping from their homelands into our communities since immigration was not regulated.
> 
> - they do not want terrorists or some foreign power flooding the country with people that want to kill us since immigration was not regulated.
> ...


Nothing racist about it.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> The reality part where you aren't in charge and won't ever be in charge.  If you support something because "That's the best we can get" that's still support.  Not sure why you don't understand that.


Saying something is better than nothing but not what I would do is not "support".
And if me not being in charge and possibly never being in charge means that what I do support doesn't matter then this whole conversation is pointless.
But it does matter what I would support because I talk to other people and advocate for what I support and that may not make much difference but it does matter.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Okay.  So a state with very few hispanics, or blacks, or any other ethnic group, elected a bunch of Bolsheviks who are voting to ban guns but the gun bans are not in effect yet just like Trump's bumpfire ban is not in effect yet.  Got it.


His state went from being a haven for liberty to being headed for the junkyard because enough immigrants and liberals who were fleeing the places that immigrants helped turn into Demoncrat hellholes moved there to tip the political balance and unlike Trump's bumpstock ban (Which he and I oppose) the laws they pass are not likely to be overturned in court.

The same thing will happen to every other state eventually as long as excessive and illegal immigration goes unchecked.

----------


## jmdrake

> Hypocrite. When I posted point by point Ron's immigration platform from those years not referencing they are his policies you always oppose it and play the race card.  You an acptulsa are the only ones here that keep bringing up Stormfront.


Ron Paul had a policy of shaping immigration to protect a white majority?  Link please.  I haven't opposed any of Ron Paul's actual policies.  And you are the one who keeps bring up the race card.  You get mad and lie when I point it out.

----------


## jmdrake

> His state went from being a haven for liberty to being headed for the junkyard because enough immigrants and liberals who were fleeing the places that immigrants helped turn into Demoncrat hellholes moved there to tip the political balance and unlike Trump's bumpstock ban (Which he and I oppose) the laws they pass are not likely to be overturned in court.
> 
> The same thing will happen to every other state eventually as long as excessive and illegal immigration goes unchecked.


Trump's bumpfire ban isn't likely to be overturned by the courts either.  It's a clarification of existing law.  (The machine gun ban).  And it's nationwide.  That said, you're ignoring the point that I made that there's been MUCH more immigration to Tennessee than New Hampshire, yet the GOP continues to make gains.  And some GOP senators are pushing to liberalize marijuana in Tennessee.  AF (and you) are welcome to move here if you want.  Not so much snow here as well.  Of course that means nothing to throw at Sean Hannity.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Trump's bumpfire ban isn't likely to be overturned by the courts either.  It's a clarification of existing law.  (The machine gun ban).  And it's nationwide.  That said, you're ignoring the point that I made that there's been MUCH more immigration to Tennessee than New Hampshire, yet the GOP continues to make gains.  And some GOP senators are pushing to liberalize marijuana in Tennessee.  AF (and you) are welcome to move here if you want.  Not so much snow here as well.  Of course that means nothing to throw at Sean Hannity.


Perhaps immigrants to Tennessee have been the minority that wanted more liberty and so they moved to a state that was more solidly conservative.

Do you have any data on how many immigrants have moved there or what cultures they came from?

The vast majority of immigrants are more liberal than the natives and if the flood continues they will eventually overwhelm any anomalous outcomes like the one you claim for Tennessee.

----------


## jmdrake

> Perhaps immigrants to Tennessee have been the minority that wanted more liberty and so they moved to a state that was more solidly conservative.
> 
> Do you have any data on how many immigrants have moved there or what cultures they came from?
> 
> The vast majority of immigrants are more liberal than the natives and if the flood continues they will eventually overwhelm any anomalous outcomes like the one you claim for Tennessee.


I don't know how much of this is based on voting patterns of immigrants in Tennessee and how much of it is based on the Tennessee GOP just being a better run party then the Democratic circular firing squad.  (A couple of elections back they went against their own nominee for U.S. Senate, Mark Clayton, because he's anti gay.  He's a Ron Paul supporter by the way.)  We do have more Kurds here than in any other part of the country.  But the bulk of the immigrants are Hispanic.  The mostly come to work in construction which is booming in the Nashville area.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I don't know how much of this is based on voting  patterns of immigrants in Tennessee and how much of it is based on the  Tennessee GOP just being a better run party then the Democratic circular  firing squad.  (A couple of elections back they went against their own  nominee for U.S. Senate, Mark Clayton, because he's anti gay.  He's a  Ron Paul supporter by the way.)  We do have more Kurds here than in any  other part of the country.  But the bulk of the immigrants are Hispanic.   The mostly come to work in construction which is booming in the  Nashville area.


Then your example isn't worth much compared to the data on how immigrants vote.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Are you in New Hampshire?  Are you AF?


Yes. I am in NH.

I have been a full time resident of NH, be 20 years this summer.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Yes. I am in NH.
> 
> I have been a full time resident of NH, be 20 years this summer.


He was asking me if I was you.

----------


## kahless

> Ron Paul had a policy of shaping immigration to protect a white majority?  Link please.  I haven't opposed any of Ron Paul's actual policies.  And you are the one who keeps bring up the race card.  You get mad and lie when I point it out.


You keep raising accusations of racism into a factual discussion about race playing a role in people actions and policy.  If you emotionally cannot handle facts without blurting out racist and Stormfront then perhaps this is not the discussion for you.

Here you are post #135 interjecting Stormfront again but there is many more. You just can't help yourself.
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6767628

Ron's policies. Unsaid but it does play a role in protecting that majority.

http://web.archive.org/web/201201050...s/immigration/




> A MATTER OF NATIONAL SECURITY
> 
> A nation without borders is no nation at all.
> 
> If elected President, Ron Paul will work to implement the following common sense reforms:
> 
> * Enforce Border Security – America should be guarding her own borders and enforcing her own laws instead of policing the world and implementing UN mandates.
> 
> * No Amnesty - The Obama Administration’s endorsement of so-called “Comprehensive Immigration Reform,” granting amnesty to millions of illegal immigrants, will only encourage more law-breaking.
> ...


http://web.archive.org/web/200803121...ration-reform/




> The talk must stop. We must secure our borders now. A nation without secure borders is no nation at all. It makes no sense to fight terrorists abroad when our own front door is left unlocked. This is my six point plan:
> 
>   --  Physically secure our borders and coastlines. We must do whatever it takes to control entry into our country before we undertake complicated immigration reform proposals.
> 
>  --   Enforce visa rules.  Immigration officials must track visa holders and deport anyone who overstays their visa or otherwise violates U.S. law.  This is especially important when we recall that a number of 9/11 terrorists had expired visas.
> 
>   --  No amnesty.  Estimates suggest that 10 to 20 million people are in our country illegally. That’s a lot of people to reward for breaking our laws.
> 
>  --  No welfare for illegal aliens.  Americans have welcomed immigrants who seek opportunity, work hard, and play by the rules.  But taxpayers should not pay for illegal immigrants who use hospitals, clinics, schools, roads, and social services.
> ...

----------


## Swordsmyth

New Zealand authorities have reminded citizens that they face up to 10  years in prison for "knowingly" possessing a copy of the New Zealand  mosque shooting video - and up to 14 years in prison for sharing it.  Corporations (such as web hosts) face an additional $200,000 ($137,000  US) fine under the same law. 

Copies of Tarrant's livestream, along with his lengthy  manifesto, began to rapidly circulate on various file hosting sites  following the attack, which as we noted Friday - were *quickly scrubbed from mainstream platforms* such as Facebook, YouTube, Twitter and Scribd. YouTube has gone so far as to *intentionally disable search filters* so that people cannot find Christchurch shooting materials - including *footage of suspected multiple shooters* as well as the arrest of Tarrant and other suspects. 
  On Saturday, journalist Nick Monroe reported that New Zealand police have warned citizens that *they face imprisonment for distributing the video*, while popular New Zealand Facebook group _Wellington Live_ notes that "NZ police would like to remind the public that *it is an offence to share an objectional publication which includes the horrific video from yesterday's attack*. If you see this video, report it immediately. *Do  not download it. Do not share it. If you are found to have a copy of  the video or to have shared it, you face fines & potential  imprisonment.*"
 New Zealanders threatened with 10 YEARS IN JAIL if they have the shooting video. 

"Anybody found “knowingly” in possession of objectionable material can receive a maximum of 10 years imprisonment."

14 YEARS IN JAIL if you are a "dealer" of the video https://t.co/ZIlKtsUaKt pic.twitter.com/Jus4VLUvZB
 — Nick Monroe (@nickmon1112) March 16, 2019 We would also like to remind the  public that it is an offence to distribute an objectionable publication  and that is punishable by imprisonment.

Once again I want to reassure the public that a large Police presence remains in the city for the time being.
 — New Zealand Police (@nzpolice) March 15, 2019*Dissenter blocked in New Zealand*
  Along with the censorship of online materials and investigation of content sharing platforms such as BitChute and 8chan - where the shooter posted a link to the livestream of his attack, *social discussion service Dissenter has been blocked in New Zealand*. Created by the people behind Twitter competitor Gab.ai - Dissenter is a browser extension which pops up a third-party comments section for any website where people can discuss content *outside of the control of the website owner*. 

  On Saturday, Gab's official accounts (@gab and @getongab) reported that "New Zealand ISPs have banned dissenter.com until it is "*censorship compliant*.""
 Getting reports that New Zealand ISPs have banned https://t.co/3NwGyCZbgI  until it is “censorship compliant,” despite the fact that Dissenter was  in no way involved with this week’s tragic events in NZ. pic.twitter.com/IbL3s0gp1D
 — Dissenter.com is  by Gab (@getongab) March 16, 2019*Milo banned*
  Meanwhile, far-right commentator Milo Yiannopoulos was *banned from Australia in the wake of the New Zealand shootings* after  he said on Facebook that attacks like Christchurch happen because "the  establishment panders to and mollycoddles extremist leftism and  barbaric, alien religious cultures."
  Australia's immigration minister, David Coleman, said in a Saturday statement  that Yiannopoulos's comments were "appalling and forment hatred and  division," adding "Milo Yiannopoulos will not be allowed to enter  Australia for his proposed tour this year." 

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...b-hosts-warned

----------


## jmdrake

> Then your example isn't worth much compared to the data on how immigrants vote.


It's worth plenty on how to keep your state red.  Be better organized.

----------


## phill4paul

> New Zealand authorities have reminded citizens that they face up to 10  years in prison for "knowingly" possessing a copy of the New Zealand  mosque shooting video - and up to 14 years in prison for sharing it.  Corporations (such as web hosts) face an additional $200,000 ($137,000  US) fine under the same law.


  If they are gonna do all that over a video...just think about what they are gonna do about firearms.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Okay.  So a state with very few hispanics, or blacks, or any other ethnic group, elected a bunch of Bolsheviks who are voting to ban guns but the gun bans are not in effect yet just like Trump's bumpfire ban is not in effect yet.  Got it.


There is a lot of cross talk going on here.

Here is the situation:

1 - A new crop of leftists have been voted into Concord.

2 - They are *not* what NH democrats used to be, by that I mean, not wild eyed Maoists.

3 - They are proposing a full tilt-California style "woke" agenda.

4 - They were voted in for, what I conclude to be, two reasons: anti Trumpism, and shifting demographics in the largest urban areas of the state, even if those figures *overall* have only shifted the demographic 5 percent. Free staters were only looking to change 2 percent, for example.

5 - They are the current extant threat to my liberties at this point in time, *based on what they say they are going to do*.

6 - Effective "push back" and a powerful veto pen may de-rail the agenda...I am doing all I possibly can to make that happen.

7 - Importing millions and millions of more people that vote _en bloc_ for big government is *NOT* an effective strategy to reduce big government.

8 - I would love  @Keith and stuff to weigh in, but he hasn't been on in months.

9 - Mexico is failed narco state, Honduras is a blood bath with some of the highest murder rates in the world. The invasion at the southern border is real and a clear and present danger. It is one of the few responsibilities of the FedGov under the constitution, to protect against invasion.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> It's worth plenty on how to keep your state red.  Be better organized.


Organization will help but it won't defeat raw numbers forever.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> If they are gonna do all that over a video...just think about what they are gonna do about firearms.


They will send SWAT and then either they will win because gun owners surrender or a civil war will start.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> It's worth plenty on how to keep your state red.  Be better organized.





> Organization will help but it won't defeat raw numbers forever.


You also have no way to ensure that the enemy is poorly organized forever.

----------


## Krugminator2

It is funny to me people acting like New Zealand politicians are so sophisticated for immediately banning guns.  All they did was exploit a tragic event to pass what they wanted to pass before. New Zealand is one of the most economically free countries and they decided to elect a literal socialist because nothing fails like success. I would bet with almost certainty that their leader wanted to do this long before this event.

"Emergencies' have always been the pretext on which the safeguards of individual liberty have been eroded." -FA Hayek

----------


## Anti Federalist

> It's worth plenty on how to keep your state red.  Be better organized.


Organization won't overcome what happened to California.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> It is funny to me people acting like New Zealand politicians are so sophisticated for immediately banning guns.  All they did was exploit a tragic event to pass what they wanted to pass before. New Zealand is one of the most economically free countries and they decided to elect a literal socialist because nothing fails like success. *I would bet with almost certainty that their leader wanted to do this long before this event.*
> 
> "Emergencies' have always been the pretext on which the safeguards of individual liberty have been eroded." -FA Hayek


She said she did.




> nothing fails like success


Why do you suppose that is?

Plain old stupidity?

Or what, one of our members, I'm pretty sure it was  @RJB , claimed it was the urge of some people that just can *not* abide peace, quiet and prosperity. You know the type of people, the ones who will stir $#@! and start drama, just for the *sake* of stirring $#@! and starting drama.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> New Zealand to ban semi automatic weapons


I haven't watched the video, but it looks to me like he was using a pump action shotgun.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I haven't watched the video, but it looks to me like he was using a pump action shotgun.


What difference does that make?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> She said she did.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you suppose that is?
> 
> Plain old stupidity?
> 
> Or what, one of our members, I'm pretty sure it was @RJB , claimed it was the urge of some people that just can *not* abide peace, quiet and prosperity. You the type of people, the ones who will stir $#@! and start drama, just for the *sake* of stirring $#@! and starting drama.


Wealth breeds stupidity if measures aren't taken to fight that tendency, the entire society can become composed of the equivalent of spoiled brats.

The book "_The Evolutionary Psychology Behind Politics"_ explains a lot of the reasons why.

----------


## Stratovarious

> I haven't watched the video, but it looks to me like he was using a pump action shotgun.


I believe he was using a variety of weapons, but the point or focus of Liberals is 'assault' , they will go after 
shotguns and butter knives tomorrow.

----------


## Krugminator2

> Why do you suppose that is?
> 
> Plain old stupidity?


I don't think people understand what makes a country successful. Freedom is hard to understand. Smart sounding rationalizations sound good in the moment and people give in. People are very short-sighted.




> You the type of people, the ones who will stir $#@! and start drama, just for the *sake* of stirring $#@! and starting drama.


Is that you a typo? I have never tried to $#@! stir drama. I didn't read any part of this thread other than the title before I posted.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Is that you a typo? I have never tried to $#@! stir drama. I didn't read any part of this thread other than the title before I posted.


I read it as missing a word: "You _know_ the type of people"

----------


## Stratovarious

> I read it as missing a word: "You _know_ the type of people"


Too funny , I wasn't sure what to make of that either ; *'you the type'* , typo / or terrible grammar, 
or like you say the missing word.....



I've not noticed Krug stirring sht........


.

----------


## Stratovarious

> There is a lot of cross talk going on here.
> 
> Here is the situation:
> 
> 1 - A new crop of leftists have been voted into Concord.
> 
> 2 - They are *not* what NH democrats used to be, by that I mean, not wild eyed Maoists.
> 
> 3 - They are proposing a full tilt-California style "woke" agenda.
> ...


_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Anti Federalist again._

----------


## Stratovarious

> You also have no way to ensure that the enemy is poorly organized forever.




_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Swordsmyth again._

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Too funny , I wasn't sure what to make of that either ; *'you the type'* , typo / or terrible grammar, 
> or like you say the missing word.....
> 
> 
> 
> I've not noticed Krug stirring sht........
> 
> 
> .


It confused me for a moment but AF doesn't use that kind of grammar and I couldn't think of a sensible typo other than a missing word.

It happens to everyone from time to time.

----------


## Stratovarious

> It confused me for a moment but AF doesn't use that kind of grammar and I couldn't think of a sensible typo other than a missing word.
> 
> It happens to everyone from time to time.


i've nuvr din that's 


I know, good catch, I didn't think it was characteristic either, but some of our posters
use 'sht' for grammar, I can't always remember which ones, AF Is a good egg' .

----------


## Swordsmyth

As the world reels from the tragic terrorist attack against two  mosques in Christchurch, New Zealand, much attention has been given to  sensational information about the single named suspect, Brenton Tarrant.  However, the hyperfocus on Tarrant distracts from the fact that the  Australian national was arrested along with other suspects.
  An investigation and analysis by Disobedient Media indicates that  Tarrant and the group he worked with likely have professional military  connections, are part of the same cell that perpetrated a February 22nd  break in of the North Korean embassy in Spain and potentially have  intelligence ties to various agencies that cooperate under the UKUSA  Agreement popularly known as Five Eyes (FVEY).
*I. Signs Of Professional Military Connections*
  Despite the characterization of Tarrant in the media, he was no  run-of-the-mill white supremacist. Images posted by Tarrant online just  before the attack to a Twitter account which had been dormant until March 12 showed that he was in possession of high-capacity magazines and a semi-automatic assault rifle.  The weapon and magazines would have been classified as either a  "restricted weapon" or a "military-style-semi-automatic" (MSSA) under  New Zealand law. A person who possesses or uses a firearm in New Zealand  needs to hold a firearms license issued by police. Licenses normally  last for ten years unless revoked. Foreign nationals may apply from  overseas for a one year license based on their possession of an existing  license in their home country.
  Suspicions are inevitably raised over how exactly Tarrant and his  alleged co-conspirators managed to stockpile the military-grade weapons  and ammunition used in the attack in a country with comparatively strict  gun laws. Tarrant, who supposedly began to radicalize starting in 2016 and  was allegedly unemployed would have had his radical tendencies  discovered with a proper background investigation. Police say that another suspect in the shooting was an individual who acquired the necessary Category A license and began to legally stockpile weapons used in the attack.
  The Australian also engaged in extensive travel abroad to a number of  areas that should have raised red flags with intelligence services.  Countries visited by Tarrant included Pakistan, North Korea, Turkey, parts of Africa, Portugal, Spain and France.  The extensive travel and access to military grade firearms should have  made detection by law enforcement and intelligence services nearly  impossible to avoid.
*II. Similarities Between Spain And New Zealand Operations*
  There are a number of analogous facts shared by the attack on the  North Korean embassy in Spain and the terror event in Christchurch which  suggest that the same team was involved in both incidents. In both  cases the perpetrators showed that they were well versed in "breach and  clear" tactics against buildings filled with people. In both cases the  buildings were cleared efficiently and quickly even though the goal of  the North Korean incident was focused on intelligence gathering as opposed to mass murder. Aerial analysis of the North Korean embassy in Spain, the Al Noor Mosque and the Linwood Islamic Centre show that all buildings are of similar size and each would have required the same know-how and training to breach.
  In securing a getaway from the North Korean embassy, the attacking team of approximately ten individuals utilized two luxury vehicles. In the Christchurch attack, the suspects used two vehicles for transport  in which live explosive devices were found. The similar number of  vehicles used in both incidents points to a common number of  participants.
*III. In Both Attacks, Perpetuators Are Likely Military Cells*
  The groups involved in both the Spain embassy break-in and the  Christchurch terror attacks appear to be military or paramilitary in  nature. The March 13, 2019 exposé of the embassy break-in by El País  directly cited sources involved with the investigation who stated that  the attackers were likely a "military cell" with at least two members  who were tied to the CIA. Sources such as the New York Post and Washington Post have both run stories attempting to attribute the break-in to a shadowy group of North Korean dissidents.  But this explanation is unconvincing since this group would not not  have the practical military know-how or muscle required to breach and  clear the embassy in such an efficient manner.
  Analysis of documentation of the Christchurch terror attack also  indicates that the perpetrators were part of a military style cell.  Although much has been made of Brenton Tarrant's live-streamed attack,  no other individuals were featured in the film. Video footage  being distributed online shows two individuals carrying firearms during  the attacks. Both are wearing baseball caps. This means that neither  can be Tarrant, who was filming himself during the attack and wore a  helmet with a mounted camera, not a hat.
  Police speculated during the attacks that there were up to three suspects.  But footage and photos that have emerged along with early reports of  other suspected locations where incidents occurred indicates that the  number of attackers was likely larger. One image shows a man with shaven head in military-style camouflage fatigues being detained by New Zealand police as the attack was contained and halted. Another video shows  police standing around a suspect lying on the pavement. As the  individual videoing the scene passes, officers roll the apparently  lifeless man over onto his back, showing his arm flop as he moved. If  the suspect had been alive then police would have restrained him with  handcuffs before moving him. Authorities have made no announcement about  casualties among the attackers.
  There were also rumors of other incidents which suggest that the attack might have been larger than is being disclosed. Maori News  noted reports that an additional shooting was ongoing at Christchurch  Hospital. This went largely unacknowledged by the international media.  In the aftermath of the attacks, police in Auckland, New Zealand also  responded to a bomb scare at Auckland train station.
  These facts all indicate that the Christchurch terror attacks were  perpetrated by a larger group that would be similar in size to the one  involved with the break-in at the North Korean embassy.
  It is also worth noting that the location of police stations in and  around Christchurch shows that there were several just a few blocks away  from the Al Noor Mosque and Linwood Islamic Centre. This is about a  seven to eight minute drive with normal traffic. But witness statements say that police took over 20 minutes to arrive at the scene. Ambulance services took  over half an hour to arrive at the scene despite the fact that  hospitals were in even closer proximity to the attack locations than  police stations.
  The failure of police to deploy with greater haste or intercept the  attackers while they moved from their first target to the second raises  serious questions about the reasons for inadequate law enforcement  reactions. Normally an incident on such a scale would trigger an  immediate lockdown of the affected city and a total isolation of the  affected area.
  If any attackers were not filming themselves, resupplying from their  vehicles or firing on innocent civilians while driving in transit as  Tarrant did it is likely that they would have been able to effect an  escape.
*IV. Potential Connection To Organizations Affiliated With FVEY*
  Many of the countries visited by Tarrant play host to the operations of agencies with connections to FVEY. FVEY members  include the US, the UK, Australia, Canada and New Zealand. FVEY also  have a number of Tier B nations who participate in "focused  cooperation" on computer network exploitation, including Austria,  Belgium, Czech Republic, Denmark, Germany, Greece, Hungry, Iceland,  Italy, Japan, Luxembourg, Netherland, Norway, Poland, Portugal, South  Korea, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland and Turkey.
  Outside of the UKUSA Agreement, FVEY members are known to cooperate  with Tier B nations on their own. Great Britain has had a deep  relationship with Spain since World War II, when Britain bought off the Spanish to remain neutral and then used the country as an escape route for downed Allied airmen. British agency GCHQ also collaborates independently with counterparts in Germany, France, Spain and Sweden. British-Russian double agent Sergei Skripal was  also revealed to have been collaborating with Spanish intelligence  officers in the years leading up to his poisoning in 2018.
  Brenton Tarrant's travels to Turkey, France, Spain and Portugal raise  questions about potential connections to intelligence services who  collaborate loosely under the FVEY intelligence sharing agreement.  Additionally, his time spent in Pakistan, a country with a long history  of deep CIA involvement creates an even stronger possibility that Tarrant might have had ties to military or intelligence organizations.
  Since Tarrant had at least one New Zealander acting as an accomplice,  it is possible that there may have been other New Zealand nationals  associated with his group. Outside of their collaboration through the  FVEY framework, New Zealand's Special Air Service has been deployed to Afghanistan where they worked directly under the CIA at a base in Bamiyan province according to claims published in 2011.


If individuals who had a past or present affiliation with New  Zealand's intelligence or military services were involved with a  military cell that participated in the embassy and Christchurch attacks,  it would provide a potential explanation for the extraordinarily slow  police response time which caused an increased number of casualties. It  would also give context to reports that New Zealand police are refusing to provide footage of Brenton Tarrant's attack to US authorities who are seeking it for training purposes.
*V. Conclusion: Tragedy Exploited By Special Interests*
  Whether or not one believes that the Christchurch terror attacks have  more to them than meets the eye, it is undeniable that the tragedy is  now being exploited by various parties for personal gain. New Zealand  Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern has taken the opportunity to promote increased gun control with a total ban on semi-automatic weapons. Ardern formerly worked as a policy advisor to Tony Blair, who has himself been a willing collaborator  with British intelligence services. Ardern has not yet commented on the  fact that New Zealand security and emergency services caused the death  toll to rise substantially higher than needed due to an incredibly slow  response time.
  In addition to the debate about gun control, pundits have  begun to harass President Donald Trump, accusing him of having some  kind of ideological connection to Brenton Tarrant due to the suspect's  fascist loyalties. These efforts only serve to intensify efforts to  derail the ongoing crisis involving the Korean peace process.
  With the operational similarities between the the Spanish embassy and  Christchurch attacks in mind one cannot help but observe that global  attention has been ripped away from potential peace talks between the US  and North Korea. The gross showmanship of the Tarrant in broadcasting  murders for the world to see was an intentional attempt to capture  attention and shift global discussion by committing a heinous act of  terror. As the Christchurch attacks unfolded, North Korean Vice Foreign  Minister Choe Son Hui made an announcement blaming US administration  officials for a breakdown in denuclearization talks and threatened to  break off negotiations to resume testing. These comments were  immediately highlighted by Russian news agency TASS and the international press.  Other comments clarifying that personal relations between Mr. Kim and  Mr. Trump were still good and their chemistry "mysteriously wonderful”  were almost totally ignored in coverage of the press conference.
  The official facts of the Christchurch terror attacks will likely  shift over time in the same way that official narratives fed to the  public by federal investigators changed constantly in the aftermath of  the 2017 Las Vegas shooting. But the apparent military and intelligence  connections of perpetrators in the attack, the discrepancies between the  official reports about the size of the group of suspects and footage of  the event as it unfolded and the operational similarities to the North  Korean embassy incident will continue to erode confidence that the  public is being given all the facts.

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...church-attacks

----------


## AngryCanadian

> There is a lot of cross talk going on here.
> 
> Here is the situation:
> 
> 1 - A new crop of leftists have been voted into Concord.
> 
> 2 - They are *not* what NH democrats used to be, by that I mean, not wild eyed Maoists.
> 
> 3 - They are proposing a full tilt-California style "woke" agenda.
> ...


The Bolsheviks are trying to do the same in Western Europe.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*Pittsburgh Jewish group raising money for New Zealand's Muslim community in wake of mosque shootings*

                           By Aris Folley - 03/16/19   



                 A  Pittsburgh Jewish group is raising money for the Muslim community in  New Zealand after a terror attack that targeted two mosques in  Christchurch on Friday and left at least 49 people dead.
The Jewish Federation of Greater Pittsburgh said in a statement on Friday that it will be accepting donations “to help the Muslim community of Christchurch, New Zealand.”
“The  Greater Pittsburgh Jewish community was shocked and deeply saddened by  the horrific Islamophobic attack in Christchurch, New Zealand, yesterday  resulting in the senseless murder of at least 49 people,” the group  said in the statement. “We stand in solidarity with the Muslim community  in Christchurch, in Pittsburgh, and around the world.” 
The effort  comes months after at least 11 people were killed and several others  injured after a gunman opened fire at the Tree of Life Synagogue in  Pittsburgh in October. According to the Anti-Defamation League, the  shooting is believed to be the deadliest anti-Semitic attack in U.S.  history.
At the time, Muslim groups came forward to raise money for the victims of the synagogue shooting.


https://thehill.com/blogs/blog-brief...ealands-muslim



*Ivanka Trump gets mixed reaction for tweet condemning New Zealand mosque massacres that killed 49*













Top youtube news currently, NZ PM speaks wearing hijab:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0L8sDPXthw


*Australian senator egged after controversial remarks*
Warning: Video contains violent content not suitable for all viewers


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKuEYZtyWOg

----------


## Anti Federalist

> What difference does that make?


Just pointing out the absurdity of banning something that wasn't used, from people that didn't do anything wrong.

Someday maybe the whole world will step back from Sunday School punishments...because one retard ran with scissors doesn't mean we all have to use safety scissors.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Is that you a typo? I have never tried to $#@! stir drama. I didn't read any part of this thread other than the title before I posted.


Yes, that was a typo, as SS and Strato pointed out.

It was supposed to read "you *know* the type of people"

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Just pointing out the absurdity of banning something that wasn't used, from people that didn't do anything wrong.
> 
> Someday maybe the whole world will step back from Sunday School punishments...because one retard ran with scissors doesn't mean we all have to use safety scissors.


I understand, I'm just pointing out that since the agenda was predetermined it wouldn't have mattered if he used a bow and arrows.

I think that at least one of them did use a semi-auto though.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> I believe he was using a variety of weapons, but the point or focus of Liberals is 'assault' , they will go after 
> shotguns and butter knives tomorrow.


Looks like they're moving quickly on gun laws changes .. and very likely would get full support from  US leadership (ironically same leadership that the alleged shooter cited as 'symbol of white identity' in his manifesto while criticizing his policies going by NBC reporting).

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *Australian senator egged after controversial remarks*
> Warning: Video contains violent content not suitable for all viewers
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKuEYZtyWOg


LOL - He slapped the egg thrower like a bitch.

That said, I don't know what exactly his "controversial" remarks were... maybe "they that sow the wind , shall reap the whirlwind".

Diversity is *not* strength. Import millions of people, many of whom have been at each other's throats for centuries, and this is bound to happen.

As the nation Balkanizes and divides even further, the only way to keep a lid on all of it is increasing hard assed measures and crack downs.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> ...
> 
> That said, I don't know what exactly his "controversial" remarks were... maybe "they that sow the wind , shall reap the whirlwind".
> 
> Diversity is *not* strength. Import millions of people, many of whom have been at each other's throats for centuries, and this is bound to happen.
> 
> As the nation Balkanizes and divides even further, the only way to keep a lid on all of it is increasing hard assed measures and crack downs.



Diversity is an essential component of globlaism and an inevitable complement to 'fight them over there so we don't have to fight them over here' interventionist doctrine.
It is being reported that the first man who opened the door when shooter knocked was an Afghan, not clear yet if he was a translator for freedom operations abroad or not.  That's not the only possibility but often times whole families are brought from mideast countries to US/Europe for local staff who face great risk after working for foreign invading forces in places like Iraq, Afghsnistan, Syria,  Gaza etc.



Governor-General Peter Cosgrove celebrated Melbourne Cup with Australian troops in Iraq.
 

In the end, both people end up enriching each others diversity after an entrenched war in different ways and it doesn't always follow smoother US-Korea or US-Vietnam wars demographic flow diversity models.




Related

*Australia Grants Asylum to Iraqi Interpreters*
Announced just weeks prior to the April 25 ANZAC Day commemorations,  the day when Australians and New Zealanders remember the fallen of past  wars, the decision to award the translators conditional asylum will be  supported by many veterans, refugee groups, and ordinary Australians. It  is a humanitarian act the government will hope will draw a line under  Australian involvement in one of the most unpopular wars in the  country's history.
Refugee representative groups in Australia will hope the decision  foreshadows a move away from the more hard-line approach toward refugees  than that which existed under the previous administration, toward a  more liberal interpretation of Australia's responsibilities under  international law.

*Afghan Veteran Interpreters Association of New Zealand*
Afghan Interpreters are the local Afghans who had served New Zealand Defense Force in Afghanistan and were resettled in NZ in 2013. 
*Threatened Afghan interpreters arrive in NZ*
https://avia.org.nz/

----------


## dannno

> So what do you see as the cause of NH's downward spiral?  How do you feel immigration has factored in?  Or has it factored in at all?


From what I can tell it is a multi-pronged attack.

Immigration of leftists from MA and NY, I would imagine. The same ones who vote for more immigration of more leftists into the US to displace them in the states they left.

----------


## timosman

> From what I can tell it is a multi-pronged attack.
> 
> Immigration of leftists from MA and NY, I would imagine. The same ones who vote for more immigration of more leftists into the US to displace them in the states they left.


I would imagine the left is better organized than what you describe.

----------


## dannno

> I would imagine the left is better organized than what you describe.


Ya think?

----------


## timosman

> Ya think?


Why don't you give credit where credit is due instead of blaming refugees from commie states.

----------


## dannno

> Why don't you give credit where credit is due instead of blaming refugees from commie states.


Because it sounds insane?

----------


## timosman

> Because it sounds insane?


Yet somehow AOC and a bunch of other commies got into congress.

----------


## dannno

> Yet somehow AOC and a bunch of other commies got into congress.


Ala NYTimes, WaPo, CNN, etc..

----------


## Stratovarious

> LOL - He slapped the egg thrower like a bitch.
> 
> That said, I don't know what exactly his "controversial" remarks were... maybe "they that sow the wind , shall reap the whirlwind".
> 
> Diversity is *not* strength. Import millions of people, many of whom have been at each other's throats for centuries, and this is bound to happen.
> 
> As the nation Balkanizes and divides even further, the only way to keep a lid on all of it is increasing hard assed measures and crack downs.



Note:

Now , hours later, youtube blurbs out the assailants face in the 'thumbnail', lol.

----------


## jmdrake

> You keep raising accusations of racism into a factual discussion about race playing a role in people actions and policy.  If you emotionally cannot handle facts without blurting out racist and Stormfront then perhaps this is not the discussion for you.


No.  I keep raising the fact that you made an issue of whites being a minority in neighborhoods and that you made the boldfaced lie that you experience more racism than I have because you are white and that you kept saying that everyone but white people are racist which is another bold faced lie.  I never argued that people don't tend to cluster politically based on race.  That said, what you @Swordsmyth and even @AntiFederalist keep missing is this question.  How did a white anti-gay, pro gun, Ron Paul supporter win the democratic nomination for senate in Tennessee?  Hint, it was largely off the black vote.  And yes, these black voters were well aware of his positions on the issues.

----------


## jmdrake

> Organization won't overcome what happened to California.


California is 93% white?

----------


## jmdrake

> From what I can tell it is a multi-pronged attack.
> 
> *Immigration of leftists from MA and NY, I would imagine.* The same ones who vote for more immigration of more leftists into the US to displace them in the states they left.


And ^that comes down to organization.  Back in 2008 (and before) people were talking about libertarians moving to NH to make it more libertarian.  Same principal.  But again, @AntiFederalist, and you have an open invitation to move to Tennessee.  With only a 77% white majority its overwhelmingly red.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> And ^that comes down to organization.  Back in 2008 (and before) people were talking about libertarians moving to NH to make it more libertarian.  Same principal.  But again, @AntiFederalist, and you have an open invitation to move to Tennessee.  With only a 77% white majority its overwhelmingly red.


I may have to take you up on that...we'll see how this all fleshes out.

----------


## dannno

> California is 93% white?


..



> California’s demographers also project that in mid-2014, the state’s  residents will be 38.8% white non-Hispanic, 13% Asian American or  Pacific Islander, 5.8% black non-Hispanic, and less than 1% Native  American. But the state’s demographics in 2014 are very different from  what they had been. In 2000, California’s 33.9 million residents were  46.6% white non-Hispanic, 32.3% Latino, 11.1% Asian American or Pacific  Islander, 6.4% black non-Hispanic and about 1% Native American. In 1990,  white non-Hispanics made up more than half (57.4%) of the state’s then  29.7 million residents, while 25.4% of Californians were Latino, 9.2%  were Asian American or Pacific Islander, 7.1% were black non-Hispanic  and about 1% were Native American.

----------


## jmdrake

> _ California’s demographers also project that in mid-2014, the state’s residents will be 38.8% white non-Hispanic, 13% Asian American or Pacific Islander, 5.8% black non-Hispanic, and less than 1% Native American. But the state’s demographics in 2014 are very different from what they had been. In 2000, California’s 33.9 million residents were 46.6% white non-Hispanic, 32.3% Latino, 11.1% Asian American or Pacific Islander, 6.4% black non-Hispanic and about 1% Native American. In 1990, white non-Hispanics made up more than half (57.4%) of the state’s then 29.7 million residents, while 25.4% of Californians were Latino, 9.2% were Asian American or Pacific Islander, 7.1% were black non-Hispanic and about 1% were Native American._


That's what I thought.  And it proves my point.  Somehow, with a 93% white majority, New Hampshire went blue.  Now @Swordsmyth wants to talk about minority voting patterns?  Guess what I have yet to see?  *The breakdown of minority voting in New Hampshire!*  Maybe it's been posted here, but I haven't seen it.  I haven't seen @AntiFederalist post it.  I haven't seen @kahless post it.  I haven't seen you post it.  All we know is, a *few* more minorities now live in NH and NH went blue.  Okay.  I know that, while nationwide latinos favored democrats 69 to 29, in Tennessee it was only 54 to 46.  So the Tennessee GOP beat the hispanic spread on the vote.  I guess New Hampshire didn't have a senate race this time?  CNN has no senate exit poll for New Hampshire.  And the exit polls they have aren't broken out by race.

So here's what I know (besides the fact that your California example is basically meaningless.)  A Ron Paul democrat can with the U.S. Senate primary, be pro family and pro 2nd amendment (and pro Trump for that matter) and nobody here seemed to care.  It's unclear exactly what happened in New Hampshire.  Some want to blame the immigrants, but we (again unless I missed it) don't have an actual breakdown of how they voted, and hispanics in some states (like Tennessee) lean far more republican than others (obviously).  Why?  Who knows?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> And ^that comes down to organization.  Back in 2008 (and before) people were talking about libertarians moving to NH to make it more libertarian.  Same principal.  But again, @AntiFederalist, and you have an open invitation to move to Tennessee.  With only a 77% white majority its overwhelmingly red.


We don't have an external source of libertarians we can import in limitless numbers so no matter how organized we are we will lose if we allow the unlimited importation of leftists and we will lose in every state eventually.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> That's what I thought.  And it proves my point.  Somehow, with a 93% white majority, New Hampshire went blue.  Now @Swordsmyth wants to talk about minority voting patterns?  Guess what I have yet to see?  *The breakdown of minority voting in New Hampshire!*  Maybe it's been posted here, but I haven't seen it.  I haven't seen @AntiFederalist post it.  I haven't seen @kahless post it.  I haven't seen you post it.  All we know is, a *few* more minorities now live in NH and NH went blue.  Okay.  I know that, while nationwide latinos favored democrats 69 to 29, in Tennessee it was only 54 to 46.  So the Tennessee GOP beat the hispanic spread on the vote.  I guess New Hampshire didn't have a senate race this time?  CNN has no senate exit poll for New Hampshire.  And the exit polls they have aren't broken out by race.
> 
> So here's what I know (besides the fact that your California example is basically meaningless.)  A Ron Paul democrat can with the U.S. Senate primary, be pro family and pro 2nd amendment (and pro Trump for that matter) and nobody here seemed to care.  It's unclear exactly what happened in New Hampshire.  Some want to blame the immigrants, but we (again unless I missed it) don't have an actual breakdown of how they voted, and hispanics in some states (like Tennessee) lean far more republican than others (obviously).  Why?  Who knows?


Nobody ever said that only immigrants vote leftist but they do vote leftist and they are being imported far too fast for us to educate them and that ensures our eventual defeat.

----------


## dannno

> That's what I thought.  And it proves my point.  Somehow, with a 93% white majority, New Hampshire went blue.  Now @Swordsmyth wants to talk about minority voting patterns?  Guess what I have yet to see?  *The breakdown of minority voting in New Hampshire!*  Maybe it's been posted here, but I haven't seen it.  I haven't seen @AntiFederalist post it.  I haven't seen @kahless post it.  I haven't seen you post it.  All we know is, a *few* more minorities now live in NH and NH went blue.  Okay.  I know that, while nationwide latinos favored democrats 69 to 29, in Tennessee it was only 54 to 46.  So the Tennessee GOP beat the hispanic spread on the vote.  I guess New Hampshire didn't have a senate race this time?  CNN has no senate exit poll for New Hampshire.  And the exit polls they have aren't broken out by race.
> 
> So here's what I know (besides the fact that your California example is basically meaningless.)  A Ron Paul democrat can with the U.S. Senate primary, be pro family and pro 2nd amendment (and pro Trump for that matter) and nobody here seemed to care.  It's unclear exactly what happened in New Hampshire.  Some want to blame the immigrants, but we (again unless I missed it) don't have an actual breakdown of how they voted, and hispanics in some states (like Tennessee) lean far more republican than others (obviously).  Why?  Who knows?


Ya, but you are forgetting the dynamic I discussed earlier. 

You start out with largely white voter bases in different states, some right, some left - in the states with the leftist voter base, they have better laws and government programs for illegal immigrants. The illegal immigrants come in, then what happens? The state and the entire country shift further to the left, the original leftist voter base moves out of California and turn reddish purple states blue. Why? Usually because housing is too expensive in California. Do you think housing is expensive in all of California? It's not.. you can get a pretty cheap house in Compton, or in some of the places that are largely illegal immigrants and minorities. Ever hear of Barstow? You can get a 3 bd house for $100k. Where I live that would run at least $600k. 

So why don't those leftists just move into those neighborhoods since they are more affordable? I dunno, ask them. Because a lot of them end up bailing, leaving the state.. a result, it seems, at least in part to the policies they voted for. But do they change the policies they vote for? No, they go to red states and try to enact those policies there. What do you think happens next?

----------


## jmdrake

> Nobody ever said that only immigrants vote leftist but they do vote leftist and they are being imported far too fast for us to educate them and that ensures our eventual defeat.


Dude, did you even read what I wrote?  I didn't say "only immigrants vote leftist."  I said we have no idea how the vote went down in New Hampshire because, so far, nobody, including you, has posted the stats.  I gave you the breakdown for Tennessee.  You're welcome.

----------


## timosman

> Who knows?



The puppetmasters know. People have been conditioned into accepting the idea of success in life being dependent on supporting liberal view points. The government and corporations forced it on the people who went for it like good, little sheep they are.

----------


## jmdrake

> Ya, but you are forgetting the dynamic I discussed earlier.


You are discussing a "dynamic" without any actual statistics.  Hot air.

----------


## dannno

> You are discussing a "dynamic" without any actual statistics.  Hot air.


The statistics absolutely back up the dynamic 100%, what part of the dynamic do you refute?

----------


## jmdrake

> The puppetmasters know. People have been conditioned into accepting the idea of success in life being dependent on supporting liberal view points. The government and corporations forced it on the people who went for it like good, little sheep they are.


While I agree with your overall sentiment, I was asking why Tennessee hispanics vote differently than the national average.  I don't know the answer to that.  I also don't know how New Hampshire hispanics voted.

----------


## timosman

> While I agree with your overall sentiment, I was asking why Tennessee hispanics vote differently than the national average.  I don't know the answer to that.  I also don't know how New Hampshire hispanics voted.


You also claimed it didn't matter.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> You are discussing a "dynamic" without any actual statistics.  Hot air.


The statistics have been presented many times, immigrants vote leftist by wide margins.
If you allow an unlimited number in we will lose in spite of any temporary local anomalies.

----------


## jmdrake

> The statistics absolutely back up the dynamic 100%, what part of the dynamic do you refute?


We have no idea what happened in New Hampshire.  Again I posted stats from Tennessee.  If you have NH stats please post.  And there are no stats to support the idea that liberal whites are moving to NH because hispanics are moving to California or wherever.  That's an assertion you made without evidence.  It could be true.  But you haven't posted the evidence to support it.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Dude, did you even read what I wrote?  I didn't say "only immigrants vote leftist."  I said we have no idea how the vote went down in New Hampshire because, so far, nobody, including you, has posted the stats.  I gave you the breakdown for Tennessee.  You're welcome.


That's why I was hoping Keith would have showed up.

I'll see what I can round up.

----------


## jmdrake

> You also claimed it didn't matter.


With a 93% white majority in NH and only 2% hispanics it shouldn't have been the deciding factor.  But again there is no breakdown of how the vote went.

----------


## jmdrake

> The statistics have been presented many times, immigrants vote leftist by wide margins.
> If you allow an unlimited number in we will lose in spite of any temporary local anomalies.


  You were the one that asked me why things were different in Tennessee.  I tried to answer your question.  But without the stats of what happened in New Hampshire that's an impossible question to answer.




> That's why I was hoping Keith would have showed up.
> 
> I'll see what I can round up.


Thank you.

----------


## dannno

> While I agree with your overall sentiment, I was asking why Tennessee hispanics vote differently than the national average.  I don't know the answer to that.  I also don't know how New Hampshire hispanics voted.


Hispanics in TN are probably less urban and more family oriented. 

Hispanics traditionally lived on ranchos in small communities in Mexico. This is where the ranchera style of folk music was born. A lot of these ranchos were broken up when NAFTA was passed and Mexico was forced to alter their constitution and take the land from the inhabitants. It was not unlike what happened with Bundy, but it was on a massive scale. They tried to say Bundy didn't own the land and so they could kick him off, even though these families had been grazing on the public land for well over 100 years. In Mexico, the land was bought up by global corporations and the people were kicked off. The Zapatistas tried to fight for their land in the region of Chiapas, but the Mexican govt, backed by the US Govt, won. Rage Against the Machine has an entire musical documentary about it.

----------


## timosman

> With a 93% white majority in NH and only 2% hispanics it shouldn't have been the deciding factor.  But again there is no breakdown of how the vote went.


Do you have any more of these red herrings?

----------


## jmdrake

> Hispanics in TN are probably less urban and more family oriented. 
> 
> Hispanics traditionally lived on ranchos in small communities in Mexico. This is where the ranchera style of folk music was born. A lot of these were broken up when the NAFTA was passed and Mexico was forced to alter their constitution and take the land from the inhabitants. It was not unlike what happened with Bundy, but it was on a massive scale. They tried to say Bundy didn't own the land and so they could kick him off, even though these families had been grazing on the public land for well over 100 years. In Mexico, the land was bought up by global corporations and the people were kicked off. The Zapatistas tried to fight for their land in the region of Chiapas, but the Mexican govt, backed by the US Govt, won. Rage Against the Machine has an entire musical documentary about it.


Could be.  And you are 100% right about the detrimental effect of NAFTA on the Mexican farmer.  Problem...reaction...solution.

----------


## jmdrake

> Do you have any more of these red herrings?


If you consider demographics a red herring that's on you.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> If you consider demographics a red herring that's on you.


You seem to consider them irrelevant.

Even if immigrants weren't the deciding factor in NH (and we have told you several ways that they probably were) they will be eventually in every state if they are allowed to come in excessive numbers.

----------


## timosman

> If you consider demographics a red herring that's on you.


You are pushing the commie narrative too hard. Have you considered using a better disguise and being more polite? I am sure Zippy would have some good tips.

----------


## jmdrake

> You are pushing the commie narrative too hard. Have you considered using a better disguise and being more polite? I am sure Zippy would have some good tips.


 So trying to figure out what happened in N.H. is pushing a commie narrative?  Okay.  @AntiFederalist doesn't seem to think so, but okay.  I'm used to false accusations.  You putting sunglasses on it doesn't change anything.  Carry on with your trolling.

----------


## timosman

> So trying to figure out what happened in N.H. is pushing a commie narrative?  Okay.  @AntiFederalist doesn't seem to think so, but okay.  I'm used to false accusations.  You putting sunglasses on it doesn't change anything.  Carry on with your trolling.


Apologies. I will backtrack for now and let you solve this very important dilemma on how much influence the 2% Hispanic vote in Maine had on the election.

----------


## jmdrake

> You seem to consider them irrelevant.


At this point, with NH having a 93% white majority, and *no stats of how the 2% hispanic minority voted* it's hard to see the relevance. 




> Even if immigrants weren't the deciding factor in NH (and we have told you several ways that they probably were) they will be eventually in every state if they are allowed to come in excessive numbers.


All without any actual statistics.  But okay.  At first you seemed interested in what was going on different in Tennessee.  I gave you Tennessee stats.  You know longer care apparently.  Okay.  I told you how a Ron Paul democrat running a pro family, anti gay, pro gun campaign won largely on the black vote, showing that it's wrong to blindly use party as a proxy for liberal/conservative.  You ignored that as well.  But...okay.

----------


## jmdrake

> Apologies. I will backtrack for now and let you solve this very important dilemma on how much influence the 2% Hispanic vote in Maine had on the election.


LOL.  Cool!

----------


## Swordsmyth

> At this point, with NH having a 93% white majority, and *no stats of how the 2% hispanic minority voted* it's hard to see the relevance. 
> 
> 
> 
> All without any actual statistics.  But okay.  At first you seemed interested in what was going on different in Tennessee.  I gave you Tennessee stats.  You know longer care apparently.  Okay.  I told you how a Ron Paul democrat running a pro family, anti gay, pro gun campaign won largely on the black vote, showing that it's wrong to blindly use party as a proxy for liberal/conservative.  You ignored that as well.  But...okay.


The black vote =/= immigrants.

----------


## Swordsmyth

The New Zealand shooter is reported to have had a sudden personality change when returning from his trip to North Korea

----------


## jmdrake

> The black vote =/= immigrants.


I agree.  Blacks typical vote democrat at *higher* percentages than most immigrant groups including hispanics.  And yet, in the previous Tennessee senate race, blacks voted for a man more conservative than many of the state's republican leaders.  Go figure?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I agree.  Blacks typical vote democrat at *higher* percentages than most immigrant groups including hispanics.  And yet, in the previous Tennessee senate race, blacks voted for a man more conservative than many of the state's republican leaders.  Go figure?


Native blacks also have lived here and grown up with the concepts of liberty in their culture, it is therefore far easier to get them to vote for a black democrat with a liberty platform than it is to get immigrants from socialist cultures to vote for any liberty candidate.

You are comparing apples and oranges.

We have a hard enough time educating Americans who have grown up with the concepts of liberty, we can't possibly educate an unlimited number of immigrants fast enough.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Forbes begins the calls to take down 8Chan.  Just a coincidence the site that hosts Q is the focus, instead of  4Chan. New Zealand has already blocked access, and it has little to do  with the shooter.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> *I got into trouble with Libertarians because I said there may well be a time when immigration is like an invasion and we have to treat it differently. - Ron Paul on "Meet the Press" 23 Dec 2007*
> 
> The invasion is now.


Mexican  traffickers have created a transportation infrastructure that holds  migrants at large facilites in the south of Mexico, then busses large  groups of migrants up through Mexico to holding facilities near the  border then rushes them en masse to flood the border all at once.

----------


## Swordsmyth

John  Podesta was in New Zealand until a day before the shooting, and gave an  interview where he said New Zealand was a “big juicy target” (for  election meddling)

----------


## jmdrake

> Native blacks also have lived here and grown up with the concepts of liberty in their culture, it is therefore far easier to get them to vote for a black democrat with a liberty platform than it is to get immigrants from socialist cultures to vote for any liberty candidate.
> 
> You are comparing apples and oranges.
> 
> We have a hard enough time educating Americans who have grown up with the concepts of liberty, we can't possibly educate an unlimited number of immigrants fast enough.


Maybe.  Maybe not.  It was largely the votes of Muslim and Hispanic immigrants that caused California to vote against gay marriage.  Mark Clayton picked an issue that many minority groups are actually more conservative on and ran with it.  The GOP has largely abandoned that.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Maybe.  Maybe not.  It was largely the votes of Muslim and Hispanic immigrants that caused California to vote against gay marriage.  Mark Clayton picked an issue that many minority groups are actually more conservative on and ran with it.  The GOP has largely abandoned that.


I'm sure Californian libertarians and conservatives think that was worth everything else the immigrants have done to the state.
Especially since the Demoncrats the immigrants vote for got SCOTUS to impose qweer marriage on the whole US.

----------


## jmdrake

> I'm sure Californian libertarians and conservatives think that was worth everything else the immigrants have done to the state.
> Especially since the Demoncrats the immigrants vote for got SCOTUS to impose qweer marriage on the whole US.


Drip all the sarcasm you want jackass.  You asked me to explain what happened in Tennessee and I explained it.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I'm sure Californian libertarians and conservatives think that was worth everything else the immigrants have done to the state.
> *Especially since the Demoncrats the immigrants vote for got SCOTUS to impose qweer marriage on the whole US.*


Ohio was the state involved in the Gay Marriage case before the Supreme Court- not California. https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...-sex-marriages

----------


## jmdrake

> Ohio was the state involved in the Gay Marriage case before the Supreme Court- not California. https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...-sex-marriages


Don't bother @Swordsmyth with facts.  That hurts his head.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Drip all the sarcasm you want jackass.  You asked me to explain what happened in Tennessee and I explained it.


And it was irrelevant to the question of immigrants.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Ohio was the state involved in the Gay Marriage case before the Supreme Court- not California. https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...-sex-marriages





> Don't bother @Swordsmyth with facts.  That hurts his head.


I said the Demoncrats got SCOTUS to impose it, I didn't say which state the case was from, if it hadn't been Ohio then California would have been happy to do the job.

----------


## timosman

> Don't bother @Swordsmyth with facts.  That hurts his head.


jmdrake - the master debater

----------


## Swordsmyth

Q                           !!mG7VJxZNCI
ID: 83b445
             No.5741764 
             Mar 17 2019 18:53:59 (EST)
                                                                                                            D1zD4w6UgAEJ5ke.jpg




What does a dog do when he/she has a bone?
Did he have a therapist? 
Who paid for his travel to the Middle East? 
Q

----------


## jmdrake

> jmdrake - the master debater


And I picture your old lady every time I master debate.

----------


## jmdrake

> I said the Demoncrats got SCOTUS to impose it, I didn't say which state the case was from, if it hadn't been Ohio then California would have been happy to do the job.


Usually states join in on laws they wish to challenge rather than sit around and wait to see what happens.  The most logical answer, and I know that's not your strong point, is that the California AG looked at all of the votes that went against gay marriage and decided not to handle that hot potato.  Even though a democrat is almost always going to win the job in California, there is no guarantee *which* democrat will win any given primary.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Usually states join in on laws they wish to challenge rather than sit around and wait to see what happens.


California had already overturned Prop 8 .

Or did you forget about that?

----------


## jmdrake

> California had already overturned Prop 8 .
> 
> Or did you forget about that?


California did not overturn Prop 8.  A federal judge overturned it. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008_C..._Proposition_8  And California state officials did not sue to have the law overturned.  They didn't defend the law either.  They stayed neutral and didn't touch the hot potato.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> California did not overturn Prop 8.  A federal judge overturned it. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008_C..._Proposition_8  And California state officials did not sue to have the law overturned.  They didn't defend the law either.  They stayed neutral and didn't touch the hot potato.


Their refusal to defend it was dereliction of duty and an obvious signal to a liberal judge that they wanted it overturned.

----------


## jmdrake

> Their refusal to defend it was dereliction of duty and an obvious signal to a liberal judge that they wanted it overturned.


You said they overturned it.  They didn't.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> You said they overturned it.  They didn't.


They did by refusing to defend it in cooperation with the leftist activists that sued.

----------


## jmdrake

> They did by refusing to defend it in cooperation with the leftist activists that sued.


If you say so.  /sarcasm.  And of course Trump did the bumpfire stock ban to overturn it.

----------


## dannno

> And I picture your old lady every time I master debate.

----------


## goldenequity

> Q                           !!mG7VJxZNCI
> ID: 83b445
>              No.5741764 
>              Mar 17 2019 18:53:59 (EST)
>                                                                                                             D1zD4w6UgAEJ5ke.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"DEEP FAKE"

----------


## timosman

https://www.cnn.com/asia/live-news/l...b8f15b81930cb3




> Three more people were arrested in the United Kingdom on Sunday after reports of incidents that Greater Manchester Police called "racially aggravated."
> 
> Officers were called to Queensway, Rochdale, over a report that a taxi driver was being abused and threatened by people who were referencing the terror attacks in New Zealand, police said in a statement.
> 
> A 33-year-old man and a 34-year-old woman were arrested on suspicion of "racially aggravated" offenses and will be interviewed later today, police said.
> 
> Separately, police said they also arrested a 38-year-old woman in Rochdale after comments she made about the New Zealand attack online. She remains in custody for questioning.
> 
> Earlier on Sunday, police said that a 24-year-old man had been arrested over a social media post pledging support for the New Zealand shooter.
> ...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> "DEEP FAKE"


The only question is how much of it is fake.

It is a False Flag for sure.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

*British Man Arrested After Making Post Supporting NZ Shooter.*

https://news.yahoo.com/british-man-a...085318770.html

A British man has been arrested for making a social media post which reportedly supported the grotesque New Zealand mosque attacks.

The man, from Oldham in Greater Manchester, allegedly shared a post which directly referenced and appeared to sympathise with the atrocity in Christchurch, which has left 50 dead.

The 24-year-old was arrested on suspicion of malicious communications.

Police said: “This is a very difficult time for people. The events in New Zealand have reverberated around the world. Many people are in deep shock and are worried. ​

“It is at times like this that, as a community, we stand together. ​

“Where the law permits and people cross the line, we will take robust action, which may include arrest and prosecution.”

----------


## Anti Federalist

> A British man has been arrested for making a social media post which reportedly supported the grotesque New Zealand mosque attacks.
> 
> "It is absolutely clear that compassion and support is how the overwhelming majority of people feel and, as always, Greater Manchester stands together."


You *will* feel this way and "stand together" or *else*.




> As a nation Balkanizes and divides even further, the only way to keep a lid on all of it is increasing hard assed measures and crack downs.


<<< Walks away...

----------


## Swordsmyth

New Zealand police have sent notice to the owner of the Kiwi Farms internet message board *demanding the preservation of IP addresses and email addresses associated with posts related to the Christchurch shootings,* believed to have been committed by 28-year-old Australian Brenton Tarrant.  
  Tarrant used Facebook Live to broadcast the first of two Friday  attacks on local mosques that left 50 dead and 50 injured, which was  rapidly disseminated across various file hosing platforms and websites,  including Kiwi Farms - which received the preservation request on  Saturday. 


"At around the time of the shooting *there were a number of posts and links posted on kiwifarms.net relating to the shooting* and TARRANT," reads the letter from Senior Sergeant New Zealand Police detective John Michael. "*We would like to preserve any posts and technical data including IP addresses, email addresses etc linked to these posts pending a formal legal request*."
  "Could you please advise what legal process you require for this request and also confirm preservation of the data requested *pending legal process,*" the letter concludes. 
  The email was verified by journalist Nick Monroe. 
 I HAVE A COPY OF THE EMAIL
I CAN CONFIRM THIS IS REAL

Kiwi Farms Administrator has provided me a forwarded copy of the DEMAND FOR USER INFORMATION from @nzpolice

INFORMATION ABOUT USERS
WHO TALKED ABOUT IT pic.twitter.com/1h84L3W1vk
 — Nick Monroe (@nickmon1112) March 17, 2019Responding to the preservation request, Kiwi Farms owner Joshua Moon - a US citizen living abroad, asked "*Is  this a joke? I'm not turning over information abouit my users. The  person responsible for posting the video and manifesto PDF is myself."* 
 Tell your superiors they're going to make the entire country and its  government look like clowns by trying to censor the Internet. *You're a small, irrelevant island nation barely more recognizable than any other nameless pacific sovereignty*. *You  do not have the clout to eradicate a video from the Internet and you do  not have the legal reach to imprison everyone whose posted it*. If anyone turns over to you the information they're asking for they're not only cowards, but they're $#@!ing idiots.
  ...
  If you're wondering, no. *Kiwi Farms has nothing to do with New Zealand*.  Our name is a pointed jab at some of the mushmouthed autistic people we  make fun of. Absolutely nothing about our community is NZ oriented.Prior to the attack, a message was posted 8chan /pol/ message board  linking people to a 74-page manifesto and Tarrant's Facebook Live  stream. 8chan has agreed to cooperate in the investigation,  while Zealand authorities have warned residents that the mere *possession* of the video could result in prison time.  
  After the shooting, a person believed to be Moon said in a Saturday 4chan post that  he was the operator of an "autistic $#@!posting forum," and had  recorded and uploaded footage of the shooting. After several takedown requests  and a flood of users downloading the video leaving "not enough  bandwidth to go around," the users says they created peer-to-peer  trackers for people to access the footage.

  Since receiving the letter, Moon has posted this warning to users at the top of Kiwi Farms: 
 *If you are from New Zealand*, your government is hunting you. Read this letter from NZ Police, then change your email address if  you're using a personal account. Start using a VPN everywhere. I'm  setting data retention to zero for the immediate future. Warrant canary  is in the footer.

Good alter-ego email services not associated with me: Cockli, ProtonMail
Logless VPNs: PrivateInternetAccess, NordVPN, ProtonVPNGiven that there were three other people  arrested in addition to Tarrant (although police now say they don't  think any of them are thought to have been involved in the  shootings), perhaps authorities suspect there were online accomplices  who distributed information to message boards in order to maximize its  exposure. 
  On the other hand, New Zealanders who had nothing to do with the  attack and did not conceal their IP address via technical means (and/or  used an identifying email address) could soon find themselves* prosecuted for doing nothing more than accessing or exchanging information.* 
  Read the entire exchange *here*.


https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...sses-and-email

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Thank you.


 @jmdrake so it doesn't get buried

Politico seems to have the best breakdown of the 2018 NH election at least at the fedgov level.

Local races, the data is harder to pin down, so you'll have to take my word as a long term resident, that those influencing factors are the same.

https://www.politico.com/election-re...new-hampshire/

They appear to back up my initial thumbnail assessment. Coos county, the far north, was heavily influenced by democratic French Catholics in the past. Resurgence in mill and paper operations were credited, rightly or wrongly to Trump, and they went GOP in big way.

Downstate, the urban centers, where new migrants settle, went heavily democratic.

They have some demographic breakdowns as well, but the charts don't copypasta easily, maybe I'll take a screen shot and post them.

Reporting counties with higher minority populations tended to favor the Democrats.

Older counties reporting tended to favor the GOP. (or so says Politico, but these are the north woods counties I just mentioned that are experiencing a paper and mill work resurgence. That has much more to do with it than age, because these areas used to be "blue")

So, to thumbnail: Migrants had an impact, so did anti-Trumpism and so did white Bernie bots and idiot, Che' supporting kids.

Conclusions: 

A - Freedom is not popular.

B - Freedom is especially unpopular with foreign born migrants.

C - No matter what your position is, importing more migrants *will not help* the cause of individual liberty, limited government and property rights.

Sununu did manage to squeak out a win, only because the opposition was so bad, a New England version of AOC, so one can hope his veto pen is full of ink.

----------


## Swordsmyth

A 22-year-old man will appear in a New Zealand court today following a  Friday arrest for allegedly distributing the live stream of the  Christchurch mosque shootings, reports _RNZ_. 

 Police said he was arrested during the initial stages of the investigation on Friday.
*He has been charged under the Films Videos and Publications Classification Act* and will appear in Christchurch District Court.
  Police said they did not believe he was directly involved in the attacks. -_RNZ_ IT'S HAPPENING 
"A 22-year-old man will appear in court today accused of distributing the live stream of the Christchurch shootings."

In COURT.
BECAUSE HE SHARED THE LIVESTREAM. https://t.co/ehxxjhpzWi

Yesterday I WARNED YOU THIS WAS HAPPENING. https://t.co/tVlydaUZk7 pic.twitter.com/iyZFA3Dc5f
 — Nick Monroe (@nickmon1112) March 17, 2019Brenton Tarrant, 28, used Facebook Live to broadcast the first 17  minutes of his attack on the Al Noor Mosque in Christchurch, New Zealand  at approximately 1:40 p.m. on Friday - the first of two mosque attacks  which left 50 dead and 50 injured. 


While we suggested earlier that New Zealand authorities could simply  be trying to investigate whether Tarrant had online accomplices - it's  clear from the arrest and prosecution of the 22-year-old man that  authorities are *actively pursuing people who had nothing to do with the attack,* for exchanging information.  
  Interest in the video ranges from morbid curiosity to a desire to  analyze it to determine Tarrant's motives, methods, possible accomplices  and whether or not it was a "false flag" - as was floated on Friday by Rush Limbaugh. 
  And while Kiwi Farms owner Joshua Moon told New Zealand authorities that he doesn't "*give a single solitary $#@! what section 50 of your ****** law say about sharing your email*," adding "*$#@! you and $#@! your $#@!hole country*,"  it should be noted that New Zealand is part of the "five eyes"  intelligence alliance with Canada, Australia, the UK and the United  States - which means that in addition to the sharing of investigatory  and surveillance information between countries, Moon may be subject to  extradition - if not by treaty, by a stroke of the pen from Secretary of State Mike Pompeo. 
*More scrubbing*
  Following the shooting, Facebook, YouTube, Twitter and Scribd quickly removed uploads of Tarrant's livestreamed attack. 
 In the first 24 hours we removed 1.5 million videos of the attack globally, of which over 1.2 million were blocked at upload...
 — Facebook Newsroom (@fbnewsroom) March 17, 2019Of note, this includes *edited versions of the video which do not show graphic content*.
 Facebook removes 1.5 million videos of Christchurch attack https://t.co/r279zP2svl

OVER REACH
“Out of respect for the people affected by this tragedy and the concerns  of local authorities, we’re also removing all edited versions of the  video that do not show graphic content” pic.twitter.com/idSpuORfKq
 — Nick Monroe (@nickmon1112) March 17, 2019YouTube, meanwhile, is now banning the song "REMOVE KEBAB" from its platform, which had more than *nine million views*, for "violating YouTube's policy on hate speech." 

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...e-attack-video

----------


## Anti Federalist

Yeah, welp...that's what happens in a country with no Bill of Rights.

Sooner or later, people start going to jail for what they think or say.

It's no wonder the New Jacobins are in full cry after the First as much as they are after the Second.




> New Zealand police have sent notice to the owner of the Kiwi Farms internet message board *demanding the preservation of IP addresses and email addresses associated with posts related to the Christchurch shootings,* believed to have been committed by 28-year-old Australian Brenton Tarrant.  
>   Tarrant used Facebook Live to broadcast the first of two Friday  attacks on local mosques that left 50 dead and 50 injured, which was  rapidly disseminated across various file hosing platforms and websites,  including Kiwi Farms - which received the preservation request on  Saturday.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Getting your hands on a firearm in New Zealand is no easy  task. Everyone knows this and yet here we are again having the same old  knee-jerk discussion about more gun control*, following a shooting at two mosques in Christchurch early Friday.
  At this writing, the death toll stands at 50, and approximately two  dozen people remain hospitalized. Like all acts of terror, ‘tis a sad  tale, indeed.
*At such times it is a politician’s wont to rush to judgment,  to try and fix things and come out of it all looking very moral and  heroic.* Customarily these efforts result in making the  situation worse. Such appears to be the case as the prime minister of  New Zealand prepares to “fix” the country’s gun problems with more  restrictions in the wake of this tragedy.
*But here’s the rub: New Zealand already has quite a strict gun control policy as it is.*  Owning a firearm in the land of the Kiwi is not a right but rather a  privilege bestowed upon those who are willing to run the gauntlet of gun  laws. And they are many. Everyone must be licensed and background  checked. They must all take a safety class – it is a long and arduous  process to legally own a firearm. If you can think up a gun control law,  New Zealand likely already has it on the books.
*It’s Never Enough* *Guess what all these firearm restrictions did to stop Friday’s tragedy? How about nothing.*  If you look at the facts of the case (and they are difficult to  ascertain amid all the vitriol), one could even make the case that New  Zealand’s totalitarian gun laws made the situation worse. How so? If you  dig into what really happened, you will notice that a heroic bystander  wrestled the weapon from the shooter and managed to fire two rounds as  the attacker attempted to flee the scene.
*Ah yes – the old good guy with a gun scenario that gun control advocates love to ignore time and again.*

  So, one must ask, what if there were armed people in and around those  mosques? What if they had fired upon the perpetrator? Could he have  been stopped before so many lives were lost? The logical answer to all  these questions is yes, yes and yes.
*Last year the worst car crash in  13 years occurred in New Zealand. The next morning the airwaves in  South Taranaki were not filled with people calling for a ban on  vehicles. Why? Because a vehicle isn’t a weapon unless someone uses it  in that manner. Such is the case with a firearm. But don’t tell the  politicians that. They will have no reason to grandstand.*
  As it is, the mosque killings have provided ammunition for the  anti-gun political class to run amok. Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern  already has plans to “act swiftly to enact stricter laws” and her  cabinet plans to meet on Monday for “proposed reforms,” according to _The Guardian_.
*More Sheep Than People* 


Step aside because the anti-firearm show is about to begin, even though the leftalready  loves to point out that, “New Zealand generally has very low levels of  gun violence — likely due, in part, to its restrictions on  firearms.” Perhaps it’s actually because of a projected population density of only 18.4 people per kilometer by 2020. Fact is, there are about seven times more sheep than people in New Zealand. Might _that_ have something to do with the low homicide rate?
_There is one bit of good news for those who believe in  the right to bear arms – approximately 1.2 million people in New Zealand  own a gun. That’s about one firearm for every four people. Let’s hope  these gun-owners will not be led to the slaughter like their four-hoofed  friends; let’s hope they resist all efforts of the do-gooder class to  take away their firearms._


https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...ey-never-learn

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> So back to New Zealand...
> 
> It's odd to me that the court ordered the (main) shooter's face blurred out in all photos/vids/publications.  Anybody else seen that done before?


Don't think have seen this done before , might be something unique to NZ courts perhaps.

But they did show him making a sign that is being described in media as a racist sign... so they don't blur everything at least.

----------


## Swordsmyth

What would be the odds of two people being arrested with firearms in  close proximity to this incident and not being involved with it?
 Fascinating.
 Via: New Zealand Herald:
_While four people were arrested in relation to Christchurch’s  mosque massacres, only one man, Brenton Tarrant, has been charged with  murder._
_ What happened to the other three? And why were they suspects?
 One woman and two other men were also arrested and held in custody in relation to the attacks.
 The woman has been released without charge. The man who was in a  vehicle with the woman has been charged with firearms offences and will  appear in the Christchurch District Court on Monday.
 An 18-year-old man, who was not connected to the couple, will also  appear in Christchurch District Court on Monday for possessing a  firearm.
__Police say they do not believe either men were involved in the attacks._


https://www.cryptogon.com/?p=54555

----------


## Swordsmyth

Via: Newshub:
_A Christchurch mosque has been linked to the drone killing of New Zealand al-Qaida suspect Daryl Jones._
_ The parents of an Australian killed alongside Jones say their son was  taught radical Islam in Christchurch, where he also met Mr Jones.
 Christopher Havard was killed alongside Mr Jones by a US drone in Yemen last year.
 His parents, Neill and Bronwyn Dowrick, say their son told them he  was first taught radical Islam at the Al Noor mosque in Addington.
 Mr Havard moved from Australia to New Zealand in 2010. He’s remembered at the mosque by the name of Saleem Khattab.
 “[He was] no different than other people,” says mosque president Mohamed Jama. “He was a normal man.”
 Mr Havard’s parents say it’s at the mosque he met fellow convert Mr Jones, who was known at Muslim Bin John.
 But the mosque can’t remember Mr Jones, and denies teaching radical Islam.
 It seems Kiwi spies may have had the mosque under surveillance.
__“I’m not going to go into the individual entities or the  operations that the SIS or the GCSB conducted,” says Prime Minister John  Key._
 —
*More: Drone Victims ‘Radicalised’ at Mosque*
 Via: Stuff:
_The parents of a man killed by a drone in Yemen say he was  “radicalised” in Christchurch. But preachers at the city mosque say they  are moderates._
_ Christchurch’s Muslim leaders say they are shocked and “disturbed” by  claims two men killed in a drone strike in Yemen were introduced to  radical Islam at their mosque.
 Australian Christopher Havard, 27, and dual New Zealand-Australian  national Daryl Jones were killed by a missile fired by a US drone in  November.
 Australia’s ABC news yesterday reported the pair had been on an  Australian Federal Police watchlist because of their links to al Qaeda  in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP) terror group.
 Havard and Jones – who went by the name Muslim bin John – reportedly met in Christchurch after Havard converted to Islam.
 Havard’s mother and stepfather, Bronwen and Neill Dowrick, said their  son joined the local mosque and told them that was where he first  encountered radical Islam.
 “When he moved into the mosque he realised what they were trying to  convert people to. That’s when he left and went to Dunedin. He didn’t  agree with what they were teaching,” they said.
 The then-imam of the Christchurch mosque, Hisham el Zeiny, said he had “never seen any signs of radical Islam” in Christchurch.
__Havard had joined the mosque after asking to do community service there and appeared to be a “very normal guy”._


https://www.cryptogon.com/?p=54552

----------


## Dr.3D

> But they did show him* making a sign* that is being described in media as a racist sign... so they don't blur everything at least.




He has his hands chained so he can't make the sign right side up.

----------


## timosman

https://twitter.com/TeamYouTube/stat...98649278468096

----------


## timosman

> @idiom- The Irish were accused of all the same things you hear about the "illegals" today. They came as indentured servants & were not considered "white".


They made great cops though.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> All of those charts show that hispanics vote for Democrats *after* they are here, settled and can generally legally vote.  Where's the charts showing how all of the immigrants arriving are arriving *already* socialist?  That is the crux of your, Shillsmyth's and other's arguments, after all.  "The hordes of socialist illegals" or similar phrasing.  What those charts show can easily be explained, and often has been by my own writing here, by the fact that they are courted by the Democrats for their votes.  Yes, courted with a message of free stuff perhaps, but courted nonetheless.  Republicans spend all of their time insulting them ("invaders") and avoiding trying to win their support.  In that light, is it any major surprise that they register and vote Democrat???


Their home countries are socialist and how they vote when they come here is all that matters to us.

Republicans have bent over backwards trying to court immigrants of all types and it has done no good, it is simply a lie to claim they vote Demoncrat because Republicans were mean to them.

----------


## Swordsmyth

As New Zealand reels from Friday's Christchurch mosque attack that left 50 dead and 50 wounded, Kiwis have started *voluntarily surrendering their legally-owned semiautomatic firearms* *for destruction* ahead of reforms promised over the next several days, according to New Zealand news outlet _Stuff._
  The reports of citizens disarming themselves come amid a Monday announcement by Prime minister Jacinda Ardern that several "in principle decisions" on gun control have been made by Cabinet ministers, and has praised residents who have surrendered their guns to police. 


"Within 10 days of this horrific act of terrorism we will have  announced reforms that I think will make New Zealanders safer," said  Ardern, who donned a headscarf this weekend while visiting stricken  Muslim communities. 
 John Hart, who has been a sheep and beef farmer for 15 years, said he  took his semi-automatic weapon into Masterton police station on Monday  as he "couldn't in all conscience" keep the rifle after seeing the loss  of life in Christchurch. -_Stuff_"*Until today I was one of the New Zealanders who owned a  semi-automatic rifle. On the farm they are a useful tool in some  circumstances, but my convenience doesn't outweigh the risk of misuse*," tweeted Hart. 
 Until today I was one of the New  Zealanders who owned a semi-automatic rifle. On the farm they are a  useful tool in some circumstances, but my convenience doesn’t outweigh  the risk of misuse.

We don’t need these in our country.

We have make sure it’s #NeverAgain pic.twitter.com/crLCQrOuLc
 — John Hart (@farmgeek) March 18, 2019"Since  the events on Friday I had been thinking a lot about the firearms we  have here on the farm... They [semi-automatic weapons] are not critical,  not if the trade off is loss of life," said Hart - who said he used his  rifle for occasional pest control, but that he doesn't need  semi-automatic weapons on his farm. 
  While it can be useful "to have a second or third shot", that is "a  minor inconvenience" compared to using a safer bolt-action rifle for the  same jobs, he added. 
  Official police figures show that nearly 7,000 New Zealanders are  legally allowed to own semi-automatic weapons. Police have advised those  who wish to turn theirs in first call their local police station or  arms officer for advice on safely transporting them for destruction. 
  "Walking up the long courtyard to the Masterton police station,  towards a stone-faced policewoman guarding the door holding an AR15 at  the ready, while I'm carrying a rifle (in its case) was, let's say, a  puckering experience," said Hart. 
 As per existing processes we are happy for people to surrender their firearms to Police.
 — New Zealand Police (@nzpolice) March 18, 2019Another Twitter user, @SirWB, wrote that he has "reflected and  reserved my thoughts," before making "one of the easiest decisions I  have ever made" to voluntarily disarm after owning a firearm for more  than three decades. 
 Since I first heard about the atrocity on Friday afternoon I have reflected and reserved my thoughts.
Monday morning - this is one of the easiest decisions I have ever made.
Have owned a firearm for 31 years. pic.twitter.com/fBFqfd0gTm
 — Blackstone (@SirWB) March 17, 2019

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...n-after-terror

----------


## Dr.3D

> Until today I was one of the New  Zealanders who owned a semi-automatic rifle. On the farm they are a  useful tool in some circumstances, but my convenience doesn’t outweigh  the risk of misuse.


So this idiot is turning in his semi-automatic rifle because he is afraid he is going to misuse it?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> So this idiot is turning in his semi-automatic rifle because he is afraid he is going to misuse it?


Or he is doing it to try to trick others into following his example because he is afraid they will misuse theirs or he has been paid under the table.

Or it is all a lie to trick people into following his example.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Or he is doing it to try to trick others into following his example because he is afraid they will misuse theirs or he has been paid under the table.
> 
> Or it is all a lie to trick people into following his example.


They should ship them to the United States, we know how to use them without misusing them.

----------


## Swordsmyth

The New Zealand government is reacting in a predictably Draconian  manner following the tragic spree killing in two Mosques last week. They  are now holding an 18-year-old kid without bail for what amounts to thought crimes.
 The unnamed 18-year-old kid is being jailed for making Facebook posts  considered to be hate speech and sharing the livestream video of  eco-fascist mass shooter Brenton Tarrant going on his anti-Muslim  rampage. The kid is accused of “inciting extreme violence” in private  chat messages and posting a meme about the rampage deemed offensive to  Muslims.
 According to a _Daily Mail_ report, the kid could face up to 14  years in prison for being found guilty of wrong think. This would set an  incredibly dangerous precedent against digital freedom of expression.
 Meanwhile, telecom corporations in New Zealand bend over backwards to  throw certain websites off the internet in an unprecedentedly Orwellian  move.
 We've started temporarily blocking a number of  sites that are hosting footage of Friday’s terrorist attack in  Christchurch. We understand this may inconvenience some legitimate users  of these sites, but these are extreme circumstances and we feel this is  the right thing to do.


 — Telstra News (@Telstra_news) March 18, 2019 New Zealand Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern is working to enact extreme  gun control in the direct aftermath of the murders while partnering  with social media providers to ensure they deploy further measures of  Big Brother censorship.
 “I haven’t spoken to her directly but she has reached out, an  acknowledgment of what has occurred here in New Zealand,” Ardern said,  referring to Facebook’s chief operating officer Sheryl Sandberg.

“This is an issue that I will look to be discussing directly with Facebook,” she added.
 The conservative opposition has surrendered as well and are  proceeding in lockstep with the Ardern’s plans to destroy the rights of  his people.
 “At 1pm on the 15th of March our world changed forever, and so will  our gun laws,” said Deputy Prime Minister Winston Peters, leader of the  conservative New Zealand First party.
 These cowardly government officials are unwittingly playing right  into the hands of Tarrant, who committed his terrorist acts for the  purposes of acceleration. He wanted this reaction from government  officials in the hopes that more would be radicalized as a result.
 “I chose firearms for the affect it would have on social discourse,  the extra media coverage they would provide and the affect it could have  on the policies of the United States and thereby the political  situation of the world,” Tarrant said in his manifesto.


The fake news media and the cowardly globalist-led governments  of the world will continue to destroy the rights of the people. This  will only lead to more strife in the future, and murderous psychos like  Tarrant may be smiling as more are radicalized thanks to the  overreaching of the Left.


https://bigleaguepolitics.com/new-ze...sque-massacre/

----------


## Stratovarious

> The New Zealand government is reacting in a predictably Draconian  manner following the tragic spree killing in two Mosques last week. They  are now holding an 18-year-old kid without bail for what amounts to thought crimes.
>  The unnamed 18-year-old kid is being jailed for making Facebook posts  considered to be hate speech and sharing the livestream video of  eco-fascist mass shooter Brenton Tarrant going on his anti-Muslim  rampage. The kid is accused of “inciting extreme violence” in private  chat messages and posting a meme about the rampage deemed offensive to  Muslims.
>  According to a _Daily Mail_ report, the kid could face up to 14  years in prison for being found guilty of wrong think. This would set an  incredibly dangerous precedent against digital freedom of expression.
>  Meanwhile, telecom corporations in New Zealand bend over backwards to  throw certain websites off the internet in an unprecedentedly Orwellian  move. We've started temporarily blocking a number of  sites that are hosting footage of Friday’s terrorist attack in  Christchurch. We understand this may inconvenience some legitimate users  of these sites, but these are extreme circumstances and we feel this is  the right thing to do.
> 
> 
>  — Telstra News (@Telstra_news) March 18, 2019 New Zealand Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern is working to enact extreme  gun control in the direct aftermath of the murders while partnering  with social media providers to ensure they deploy further measures of  Big Brother censorship.
>  “I haven’t spoken to her directly but she has reached out, an  acknowledgment of what has occurred here in New Zealand,” Ardern said,  referring to Facebook’s chief operating officer Sheryl Sandberg.
> 
> ...



Liberals incite and engage in violence on a daily basis.
We should arrest criminals not thoughts.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Even before the Christchurch incident, I never bothered advocating  for gun rights in New Zealand. Besides rural people, who tend to own  guns, you have near total ignorance combined with a long running social  engineering program designed to create a very anti-gun climate here—and  that’s on the best of days. The average person here thinks a gun can  explode and indiscriminately kill everyone in a 100 metre radius. It’s  beyond retarded.
 After this Christchurch thing… WOW!
 I was trying to think back to the last time I’ve seen hysteria like this, and I think it’s 9/11.
 Check out some of these stories:
Christchurch mosque shootings: Sniper rifles with armour piercing rounds for sale on basic licence 
Kiwis begin to voluntarily return their semi-automatic rifles
Indian terrorism movie Hotel Mumbai pulled from New Zealand cinemas in wake of Christchurch attacks
Christchurch shootings: Crusaders defend their name amid concerns it could be offensive
NZ Threatens 10 Years In Prison For ‘Possessing’ Mosque Shooting Video
 This is just a taste of the madness.
 If you are reading this from the U.S., beware: The goal of the shooter was to cause a crackdown on gun rights in the U.S.! His manifesto was clear on this point:
Won’t your attack result in calls for the removal of gun  rights from Whites in the United states? Yes, that is the plan all  along, you said you would fight to protect your rights and the  constitution, well soon will come the time.Whatever is actually going on with this incident, New Zealand is just the tip of the iceberg.


https://www.cryptogon.com/?p=54558

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Christchurch: NZSAS, Other Special Forces Teams and Armed Police Exercises Underway During Mosque Attacks*

----------


## Swordsmyth

In other news: Due to conspiracy theories, make sure to get information about these attacks ONLY from the government.

----------


## RJB

> [INDENT] John Hart, who has been a sheep and beef farmer for 15 years, said he  took his semi-automatic weapon into Masterton police station on Monday  as he "couldn't in all conscience" keep the rifle after seeing the loss  of life in Christchurch.:


Well I'll be darned.  I didn't know that sheep could also be sheep farmers.  My response to John Hart would be, "bahahaha."

----------


## Zippyjuan

> *Christchurch: NZSAS, Other Special Forces Teams and Armed Police Exercises Underway During Mosque Attacks*


The shooting range has been in regular use for 75 years without it coinciding with a terrorist attack.  http://www.stuff.co.nz/the-press/new...in-firing-line

----------


## Swordsmyth

> The shooting range has been in regular use for 75 years without it coinciding with a terrorist attack.  http://www.stuff.co.nz/the-press/new...in-firing-line


And?

How many "incidents" take place during "drills"?

----------


## Swordsmyth

New Zealand’s largest gun show has been canceled just days after mass shootings at two mosques resulted in at least 50 deaths.
Organizers for the gun show said they have canceled the event out of respect for victims of the shootings in Christchurch, according to The Associated Press.


The Kumeu Militaria Show, scheduled to take place  Saturday, is an event to show support for military service men and  women, according to a statement announcing the event’s cancellation.
Organizers also cited “elevated security risks” for the cancellation.
The annual show attracts thousands of attendees to view historical reenactments and promote the country’s military history.
“We  regret the inconvenience caused to all involved with the running of the  show, The Military vehicle owners, memorabilia collectors and  exhibitors, defence force members, community groups, vendors, and  support organisations,” organizers wrote in a Facebook post.
A date for a possible rescheduling of the event was not listed on the group’s Facebook page.

More at: https://thehill.com/blogs/blog-brief...ays-after-mass

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/infinitechan/sta...94519859974144

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

Seeing how NZ completely shut access to certain websites after shooting,,, and also seeing how the Gambino assassin wrote Q and MAGA Forever on his palm in court room, sure looks kinda suspect 


Now Australia PM calling for G20 social media crackdown,,, obvious plot is obvious

----------


## Firestarter

I find it hard to believe that one man with guns and ammunition could shoot and kill more than 50 people.

Brenton Tarrant must be the strangest “extreme right” Muslim mass murderer ever. He seems an admirer of the “Communist” regime of North Korea.
Because of the countries Tarrant visited he looks more like a Muslim lover than Muslim hater!

In the last 2 years alone he reportedly visited “Muslim” countries: Bosnia-Herzegovina, Pakistan and Turkey. He also travelled to Montenegro with more than 19% Muslims.
Last October Brenton Tarrant even wrote: "_Pakistan is an incredible place filled with the most earnest kind hearted and hospitable people in the world_".

In 2016, Tarrant reportedly made 2 trips to Muslim Turkey for 43 days (from 17-20 March and from 13 September to 25 October): https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-47579243

----------


## devil21

> I find it hard to believe that one man with guns and ammunition could shoot and kill more than 50 people.
> 
> Brenton Tarrant must be the strangest extreme right Muslim mass murderer ever. He seems an admirer of the Communist regime of North Korea.
> Because of the countries Tarrant visited he looks more like a Muslim lover than Muslim hater!
> 
> In the last 2 years alone he reportedly visited Muslim countries: Bosnia-Herzegovina, Pakistan and Turkey. He also travelled to Montenegro with more than 19% Muslims.
> Last October Brenton Tarrant even wrote: "_Pakistan is an incredible place filled with the most earnest kind hearted and hospitable people in the world_".
> 
> In 2016, Tarrant reportedly made 2 trips to Muslim Turkey for 43 days (from 17-20 March and from 13 September to 25 October): https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-47579243


Were you able to watch the original raw video before it was almost completely scrubbed from the net?

----------


## Swordsmyth

In the wake of last week's terror attacks at two New Zealand mosques  which left 50 dead, several websites which either reported on the  incident, hosted footage of the attacks, or have simply allowed people  to engage in uncensored discussion such as Dissenter or Zero Hedge, have been partially or completely blocked in both New Zealand and Australia for the sake of "*protecting consumers*," according to the CEOs of three New Zealand telcos.  

  In the immediate aftermath of the shooting - which was broadcast over  Facebook Live by accused gunman Brenton Tarrant to an initial audience  of just 200 viewers (none of whom reported it) and had 4,000 overall views before it was taken down - Facebook deleted *1.5 million videos of the attack*, of which 1.2 million were blocked at the time of upload. 
 In the first 24 hours we removed 1.5 million videos of the attack globally, of which over 1.2 million were blocked at upload...
 — Facebook Newsroom (@fbnewsroom) March 17, 2019A video of the attacks is still freely available to anyone who wishes to download it from bittorrent.
  Twitter has also been aggressively censoring content related to the  Christchurch shooting - perhaps most egregiously forcing journalist Nick  Monroe to delete a large number of tweets as  he covered the incident in real time, just one of which had links to  footage of the shooting. Document hosting website Scribd, meanwhile, has  been deleting copies of Tarrant's 74-page manifesto. 
  In addition to documenting the incident, Monroe has been noting the  mass censorship surrounding the shootings - as well as things such as  the New Zealand herald *stealth editing* a March 15 article to remove mention of a "*well known Muslim local" who "chased the shooters and fired two shots at them as they sped off.*" 
 Hi @nzherald I'm reaching out for comment:
- March 15th: https://t.co/pbwntJLya7
- March 19th: https://t.co/UHu5VcKFbi

Difference? Information about about a "well known Muslim local chased  the shooters and fired two shots at them as they sped off" has been  removed.

why? pic.twitter.com/fe3TXxv0RW
 — Nick Monroe (@nickmon1112) March 19, 2019That said, Twitter and Facebook's suppression hasn't gone far enough according to New Zealand telecom CEOs,  who have penned an open letter to Facebook, Twitter and Google  suggesting that they follow European proposals for hyper-vigilant  policing of content for the sake of 'protecting consumers.' 
  "Consumers have the right to be protected, whether using services  funded by money or data. Now is the time for this conversation to be had  and we call on all of you to join us at the table and be part of the  solution," reads the letter. 
*Zero Hedge banned... again.* 
  Less than a week after Facebook 'mistakenly' banned us  for two days with no explanation following several reports which were  critical of the social media giant, we learned that Zero Hedge has  now been banned in New Zealand and Australia, *despite the fact that we never hosted video footage of the Christchurch attack.* We  were not contacted prior to the censorship. Instead, we have received a  steady flood of people noting that the site is unavailable in the two  countries unless a VPN is used. 
 Nz put lots of site on block to keep kiwis safe from real information.
 — I'd Fight Gandhi (@FightGandhi) March 19, 2019 Well I just turned on the VPN and  Zerohedge is now available. So there we have it - censorship is in full  swing here in New Zealand! pic.twitter.com/o2VPDsZNLb
 — VOOM (@kylenz99) March 17, 2019And while Australia and New Zealand account for a negligible amount  of traffic to Zero Hedge, the stunning arrogance of NZ and OZ telcos to  arbitrarily impose nanny-state restrictions on content is more than a  little disturbing, and should - at least in a so-called democracy - be  subject to majority vote.
  Also banned down under are the '_chans_' and video hosting platform LiveLeak, among others. 
*The letter continues*
  "You may be aware that on the afternoon of Friday 15 March, three of New Zealand's largest broadband providers, *Vodafone  NZ, Spark and 2degrees, took the unprecedented step to jointly identify  and suspend access to web sites that were hosting video footage taken  by the gunman related to the horrific terrorism incident in Christchurch*," reads the joint letter from Vodafone's Jason Paris, and NZ telcos Spark and 2degrees Simon Moutter Stewart Sherriff. 
  "As key industry players, we believed this extraordinary step was the  right thing to do in such extreme and tragic circumstances. Other *New Zealand broadband providers have also taken steps to restrict availability of this content*, although they may be taking a different approach technically," the letter continues. 
 "We also accept it is impossible as internet service providers to  prevent completely access to this material. But hopefully we have made  it more difficult for this content to be viewed and shared - reducing  the risk our customers may inadvertently be exposed to it and limiting  the publicity the gunman was clearly seeking"
  "Internet service providers are the ambulance at the bottom of the  cliff, with blunt tools involving the blocking of sites after the fact.  The greatest challenge is how to prevent this sort of material being  uploaded and shared on social media platforms and forums.
  "*We call on Facebook, Twitter and Google, whose platforms  carry so much content, to be a part of an urgent discussion at an  industry and New Zealand Government level on an enduring solution to  this issue.*"So while the telcos have defended their decision to censor a wide  swath of material in order to shield people from dangerous information -  and have encouraged social media platforms to commit to European-style  information control, Kiwis and Australians will only get to know what  the technocracy approves in order to 'protect consumers.' 
  Unless they set aside 15 seconds and use a VPN.

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...nsorship-surge

----------


## Pauls' Revere

I read he was/is an environmentalist and he hated the elite 1% also, and aligned with the thinking of the government of China.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Seeing how NZ completely shut access to certain websites after shooting,,, and also seeing how the Gambino assassin wrote Q and MAGA Forever on his palm in court room, sure looks kinda suspect 
> 
> 
> Now Australia PM calling for G20 social media crackdown,,, obvious plot is obvious


Meanwhile New Zealand went into a mosque wearing a Hijab. Shes making things matter worse. By doing so. When she did this she also wants tougher laws on free speech agaisnt hate speech.


While she was at the mosque.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

In her speech to the House NZ PM says she'll never say name of the alleged shooter among some other stunning statements:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHI0cap8El8

----------


## AngryCanadian

> In her speech to the House NZ PM says she'll never say name of the alleged shooter amonh some other stunning statements:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHI0cap8El8
> 
> 
> Potentially Related


The comments in that comment section in YouTube are like Ugh.



> I want the whole world's people as human like her since the happening i am listening each speech of her, very much impressed with her ideology, nature and thoughts. Thank you Angel Jacinda Ardern﻿





> Whole humanity whole world needs persons like you , country like newzealand


Yes they want more countries to bend to the leftist ideology. Obvious.

----------


## timosman

Very rational response by the PM....




.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.




* *




NOT!

----------


## devil21

> The comments in that comment section in YouTube are like Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they want more countries to bend to the leftist ideology. Obvious.


Who the hell has such a terrible grasp of english yet understands the language of that video?  Reeks of shill ops.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Who the hell has such a terrible grasp of english yet understands the language of that video?  Reeks of shill ops.


I am no shill.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> I am no shill.


I think he means the commenters you quoted.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> Seeing how NZ completely shut access to certain websites after shooting,,, and also seeing how the Gambino assassin wrote Q and MAGA Forever on his palm in court room, sure looks kinda suspect 
> 
> 
> Now Australia PM calling for G20 social media crackdown,,, obvious plot is obvious


Are people never going to see that Trump/Q/alt-right is controlled opposition?

----------


## timosman

https://twitter.com/annafifield/stat...21940637614081

----------


## AngryCanadian

> In Wake Of Mass Shooting, New Zealand's Ardern Calls For Global Fight Against Racism


In Italy today an African Migrant sized and threaten to murder 51 Italian Children on Buses, setting the bus on fire, Mainstream News Media reported it? NOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!

----------


## AngryCanadian

> On a related note, there is another global/domestic aspect to this story emerging. Various world leaders and US Dems/media are calling on POTUS to change his tone among other things:
> 
> 
> *Trump Assails News Accounts Linking Him to New Zealand Massacre*
> 
>      March 18, 2019The   Fake News Media is  working overtime to blame me for the horrible attack   in New Zealand.  They will have to work very hard to prove that one.  So  Ridiculous!
> 
> — Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) March 18, 2019
>  
> ...







> New Zealand to broadcast Muslim call for prayer on national TV, radio on Friday


Looks like New Zealand is becoming the new Islamist version of Bosnia.

----------


## Danke

Muslim is a race?

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> New Zealand to broadcast Muslim call for prayer on national TV, radio on Friday
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> Looks like New Zealand is becoming the new Islamist version of Bosnia.


It is pretty stunning even if just a symbolic gesture.

But it's an emotional reactive step. Close to home, what happened in 2008 after widespread regret/guilt over few years of Iraq war bloodbath was much more material step as much as it was symbolic.  


*54% of US Republicans believe Obama is a Muslim
*

----------


## juleswin

> In Italy today an African Migrant sized and threaten to murder 51 Italian Children on Buses, setting the bus on fire, Mainstream News Media reported it? NOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!


Any link to the story? I wanna read it myself

----------


## Danke

> Any link to the story? I wanna read it myself


Long lost relative who immigrated to Senegal?

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Muslim is a race?


'Race' can turn into an elastic concept LOL

These Australia/NZ folks might be looking at latest shooting incidence in the context of what has been happening there over past decade. Before the latest media blitz about Muslims, for many years there have been incidences of violence targetting Indians, Chinese and other minorities reportedly. 




> *Australia PM slams 'ugly racial protests' in Melbourne*
> Far-right demonstrators gave Nazi salutes at anti-immigration rally
> Prime  Minister Scott Morrison on Sunday slammed "ugly racial protests"  in  Australia's second-largest city, after some far-right demonstrators  gave  Nazi salutes.
> Agence France-Presse                
> Jan 6, 2019
> 
> *Violence at rival Australian immigration protests*
> PublishedJun 26, 2016, 7:28 pm SGT
> SYDNEY (AFP) - Rival immigration protesters clashed for the second  time in a month in Melbourne on Sunday (June 26), with three people  arrested as the government vowed to crack down on mask-wearing  demonstrators.











> *Several media personalities,  celebrities and news outlets are  reporting the New Zealand terrorist  who killed 49 people at multiple  mosques on Friday is a supporter of  U.S. President Trump.*
> Many  are focusing on a portion of the shooter’s manifesto where he  answers  the question, “Were you/are you a supporter of Donald Trump?”  by saying,  “As a symbol of renewed white identity and common purpose?  Sure. As a  policy maker and leader? Dear god no.”
> The first half of the  answer is the only portion being widely reported,  while the “Dear god  no” statement is being totally ignored.




Media tries to conflate/make things ambigious sometimes (to be fair as does MAGA sometimes) , media did pretty much same same in the case of PA Shooter when he had  stated clearly that he was not a MAGA supporter:

*Tweets by PA Synagogue Shooter Robert Bowers

*

----------


## juleswin

> Long lost relative who immigrated to Senegal?


None of my relatives are long or lost. They are all under 4ft and accounted for. Thank you very much for your concern.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> In Italy today an African Migrant sized and threaten to murder 51 Italian Children on Buses, setting the bus on fire, Mainstream News Media reported it? NOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!


https://twitter.com/BreakingNLive/st...24673946157057

----------


## Stratovarious

> Why would a Nigerian migrate to Senegal?  The Midwest of the US is much more friendly.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to RJB again.

----------


## Stratovarious

> It's not easy to find good English teachers in Islamabad.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to timosman again.

----------


## juleswin

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to timosman again.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Stratovarious again.

----------


## Stratovarious

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Stratovarious again.

----------


## timosman

https://twitter.com/JesseKellyDC/sta...53346073755649

----------


## Firestarter

> Were you able to watch the original raw video before it was almost completely scrubbed from the net?


 I finally looked at the video (at the link Swordsmyth provided).




> Someone has taken the trouble to go through the video of the shooting,  sometimes second by second and presents a very detailed analysis of the  discrepancies and where the shooter was being handled. States he now  believes it was completely faked. https://www.kurthaskell.com/blog/why...with-zero-dead


 Ahhw the wonders of Computer Generated Images...
Look for example at the man in the jeans, black shirt, with both hands on his stomach, heart.

At first he doesn’t have a head!


Then the void magically starts to evolve into a face...


There he finally has a face...

----------


## Ender

> I finally looked at the video (at the link Swordsmyth provided).
> 
>  Ahhw the wonders of Computer Generated Images...
> Look for example at the man in the jeans, black shirt, with both hands on his stomach, heart.
> 
> At first he doesn’t have a head!
> 
> 
> Then the void magically starts to evolve into a face...
> ...


Yes, he does have a head- his head is tilted back & we are looking at his beard & 1 ear- his nose is pointed to the right. Not a criticism- just what I see.

----------


## AngryCanadian

New Zealand. News anchors and reporters today wearing the hijab in solidarity. 
Yes i am sure women in Iran and Saudi Arabia who were protesting agaisnt it must be very proud.

[IMG]https://scontent.fyyz1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/54516627_2175991225997731_6369184286603476992_n.jp  g?_nc_cat=1&_nc_ht=scontent.fyyz1-1.fna&oh=97d91cc2c385cf32bb7316d384515be9&oe=5D1C2  045[/IMG

----------


## Valli6

> New Zealand. News anchors and reporters today wearing the hijab in solidarity. 
> Yes i am sure women in Iran and Saudi Arabia who were protesting agaisnt it must be very proud.
> ...
> This is looking no longer like a sign of solidarity. 
> You can also tell the joys of the anchors  face.


 This is the most childish, misguided stunt ever!

Would anyone support non-jews having Wear a Yarmulke Friday to show sympathy when a synagogue is shot up? Did they participate in Wear a Turban Day after that  nut shot and killed a bunch of Sikhs? How about Look at the Red Dot on my Forehead Friday if someone goes after a group of Hindus?!

This is unbelievably childish thinking!  These women are donning a costume in order to impress others with how much they care. That's an entirely selfish motive! Case in point: all the smiling photos they are posting of themselves!

I would definitely NOT appreciate seeing someone wearing accoutrements of my religion in an attempt to impress the world with how high-minded they are - and then all the selfies they've plastered all over! I see that the UAE projected a photo of NZ's Jacinda Ardern on it's tallest building. https://twitter.com/MailOnline/statu...logspot.com%2F

This isn't a show of sympathy. Its sick self-promotion!
So many weak, dim-witted women!

----------


## Firestarter

> Cherie Blair’s half-sister, 49, who converted to Islam in 2010,   pointed out that a number of terrorists behind recent attacks took drugs   and the government should be doing more to tackle the issue.
> 
>  http://metro.co.uk/2017/06/06/tony-b...ligion-6688073


 Sure lets wait for the drug lords to fight the “war on drugs”...

Great thing that Afghanistan´s poppy production went skyhigh, since “we” brought democracy and freedom: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6531365

And certainly don´t investigate psychiatric drugs that cause agression: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lation-control

----------


## Firestarter

Infowars video that shows some anomalies in the video and the offical story (Alex Jones not banned anymore?!?).
EDIT - video was already deleted on 29 March...
https://youtu.be/6p-_hk_fOEQ

----------


## Swordsmyth

*New Zealand: The First Time I Have Been Subject to Government Censorship* 	March 25th, 2019   	  	The New Zealand government has officially declared Brenton Tarrant’s manifesto, The Great Replacement, as, “Objectionable.”
A publication reportedly written by the terrorist behind  the fatal attacks in Christchurch, has been officially classified as  objectionable.
 …
 An objectionable classification for this publication is considered to  be a justifiable limit on freedom of expression under the Bill of  Rights Act in this case.I never hosted the document on my server, but I don’t know if I can  be arrested for simply linking to it, so I’ve removed the link.
 Obviously, the New Zealand government doesn’t seem to understand how  the Internet works. Censoring me will only bring more attention to the  document and cause more people to read it, download it, share it, mirror  it, etc.
 I refuse to remove the quotes from the manifesto that I used in my previous analysis of the event.
 I suppose we’ll find out if people can be arrested for political analysis in New Zealand.


https://www.cryptogon.com/?p=54614#comments

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Sure lets wait for the drug lords to fight the “war on drugs”...
> 
> Great thing that Afghanistan´s poppy production went skyhigh, since “we” brought democracy and freedom: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6531365
> 
> And certainly don´t investigate psychiatric drugs that cause agression: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lation-control


Good point.

And we've come a long way from following freedom policy to 'opiod crisis emergency' at home.

----------


## Swordsmyth

New Zealand greenlights “intrusive” spy operations

----------


## Firestarter

> https://www.bitchute.com/video/Ik6VYAJGF7os/


 On 28, 29 March, the Bitchtute video wouldnt play
Here´s an alternative spot to see the animated shooting video in all ugliness: https://videos.files.wordpress.com/A...-2019-1_hd.mp4

Another thing that struck me as odd is that not a single bird can be seen (or heard) throughout the video.





> The disappearing shells between 09:00 and 09:10 are convincing me.


 The following video shows most of the shooting video, with some inserted clips of a computer game to argue that its computer animated.
In my opinion the best part of this video is from 3:35 -5:45 when the disappearing shells are shown (slowed down): https://153news.net/watch_video.php?v=2RYNOXO43G65


The following short clip shows the in my opinion most interesting part of the computer animated video.
Note that with the exception of the bearded fellow, which wasnt succesfully animated, no face can be seen at all in the roughly 20 bodies.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Somebody  has distributed copies of the New Zealand shooter’s manifesto online  that has malware embeded which will wipe your master boot record and  prevent your system from booting up.*

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> *Somebody  has distributed copies of the New Zealand shooter’s manifesto online  that has malware embeded which will wipe your master boot record and  prevent your system from booting up.*


Wonder who that could be?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *Somebody  has distributed copies of the New Zealand shooter’s manifesto online  that has malware embeded which will wipe your master boot record and  prevent your system from booting up.*


Cut and paste into word.

I have a "clean" copy.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> On 28, 29 March, the Bitchtute video wouldn’t play…
> Here´s an alternative spot to see the animated shooting video in all ugliness: https://videos.files.wordpress.com/A...-2019-1_hd.mp4
> 
> Another thing that struck me as odd is that not a single bird can be seen (or heard) throughout the video.
> 
> 
>  The following video shows most of the shooting video, with some inserted clips of a computer game to argue that it’s computer animated.
> In my opinion the best part of this video is from 3:35 -5:45 when the disappearing shells are shown (slowed down): https://153news.net/watch_video.php?v=2RYNOXO43G65
> 
> ...


I have always found that part of the video rather questionable why is there no blood anywhere near the victims? i find it rather amusing how they are trying to censor the video. Maybe the reason they are trying to censor the video is not because of the victims but maybe because they want conspiracy theorists to question their official narrative.

----------


## AngryCanadian

New Zealand Gov’t Abolish Jesus from Parliamentary Prayer



> The Guardian reports: A reference to “almighty god” remains, but it is not a specific reference to a Christian god.

----------


## Influenza

> I have always found that part of the video rather questionable why is there no blood anywhere near the victims? i find it rather amusing how they are trying to censor the video. Maybe the reason they are trying to censor the video is not because of the victims but maybe because they want conspiracy theorists to question their official narrative.


There is blood near the victims, you can see a large pool of blood at 10:32. Truthfully, anyone who thinks this event was fake is a complete retard.

----------


## Firestarter

> There is blood near the victims, you can see a large pool of blood at 10:32. Truthfully, anyone who thinks this event was fake is a complete retard.


 Have you never seen shootings and blood in the movies?
Am I the only one to have seen amazing computer animated special effects in the movies (that look more convincing to me than this awful mess)?

Look carefully at the fellow with the dark clothes with both hands clasped in his lap in front of the bright blue...
The upper part of his face is “missing”.


This is also strange, after Brenton Tarrant has already been shooting, for some reason he goes to the hallway to reload.
When he gets back into the large room, at 6:53, there are 2 Muslims standing, waiting to get shot?!?


Maybe I´m trying too much to find “suspicious” things. I noticed that most of the bodies in the mosque, wear dark colours.
On Friday, I regularly see Muslims in some traditional looking, religious clothing that is often coloured white, light brown, beige. See for example the following Muslims protesting in New Zealand.

----------


## Superfluous Man

> Have you never seen shootings and blood in the movies?
> Am I the only one to have seen amazing computer animated special effects in the movies (that look more convincing to me than this awful mess)?
> 
> Look carefully at the fellow with the dark clothes with both hands clasped in his lap in front of the bright blue...
> The upper part of his face is “missing”.
> 
> 
> This is also strange, after Brenton Tarrant has already been shooting, for some reason he goes to the hallway to reload.
> When he gets back into the large room, at 6:53, there are 2 Muslims standing, waiting to get shot?!?
> ...


What is your hypothesis?

That somebody shot and killed a bunch of Muslims at a Mosque in New Zealand, but didn't make a video of it, while, on the same day, someone else made a fake video purportedly of themselves murdering a bunch of Muslims at a Mosque in New Zealand, wherein the fake victims look like the same people as the real victims of the real shooting who are actual dead people?

----------


## Firestarter

> What is your hypothesis?
> 
> That somebody shot and killed a bunch of Muslims at a Mosque in New Zealand, but didn't make a video of it, while, on the same day, someone else made a fake video purportedly of themselves murdering a bunch of Muslims at a Mosque in New Zealand, wherein the fake victims look like the same people as the real victims of the real shooting who are actual dead people?


 I conclude that the video looks and IS computer animated. You can make a video with a cheap mobile phone that doesn't have all of these glitches and (many, many) sections that look like trash.

My "hypothesis" is that as it doesn't make sense that they used CGI to make a video of a "real" mass shooting, the whole story is a false flag hoax, nobody got killed, for politicial reasons (including gun control).
This means that the "dead victims" were either: 1) created in computer databases with fake photos or 2) gotten new identities.

Usually when I post opinions like these, I get insulted or posts are deleted or put behind a password...

----------


## Superfluous Man

> This means that the "dead victims" were either: 1) created in computer databases with fake photos or 2) gotten new identities.


Since there are funerals for the victims with their survivors there mourning their loss, it stands to reason that these are real people who really died.

Or are the funerals all fake too?

----------


## specsaregood

> Since there are funerals for the victims with their survivors there mourning their loss, it stands to reason that these are real people who really died.
> 
> Or are the funerals all fake too?


Can you imagine if you were a parent and these nutjobs started harassing you, telling you that your kid never died, that it was all fake?  Its no wonder A. Jones is getting sued for encouraging them with Sandy Hook.

----------


## brushfire

> Can you imagine if you were a parent and these nutjobs started harassing you, telling you that your kid never died, that it was all fake?  Its no wonder A. Jones is getting sued for encouraging them with Sandy Hook.


Perhaps this psychosis thing has become more prevalent...

----------


## dannno

> Since there are funerals for the victims with their survivors there mourning their loss, it stands to reason that these are real people who really died.
> 
> Or are the funerals all fake too?


Could be either/or, could be both.

Could be a real funeral for a person who died, maybe only 5 people died, just so they could have "real" funerals for the media. 

Maybe it is real funerals for people who didn't die and the attendees think they died.

Maybe some are fake funerals with actors. 

All kinds of possibilities.

----------


## Superfluous Man

> Could be either/or, could be both.
> 
> Could be a real funeral for a person who died, maybe only 5 people died, just so they could have "real" funerals for the media. 
> 
> Maybe it is real funerals for people who didn't die and the attendees think they died.
> 
> Maybe some are fake funerals with actors. 
> 
> All kinds of possibilities.


Riiiiiiight.

----------


## dannno

> Riiiiiiight.


Ok, how do you explain the $#@!ed up video that is obviously isn't real? Your argument is that they are showing funerals on tv, so the video has to be real, even if every indication from looking at the video is that it is not? That is the most retarded $#@! on the forum right now. 

Funerals on tv doesn't make an obviously fake video real. 

Let's assume the video is completely fake, as it appears to be, what is your explanation? What do YOU think they are doing at the funerals?

----------


## Superfluous Man

> Ok, how do you explain the $#@!ed up video that is obviously isn't real? Your argument is that they are showing funerals on tv, so the video has to be real, even if every indication from looking at the video is that it is not? That is the most retarded $#@! on the forum right now. 
> 
> Funerals on tv doesn't make an obviously fake video real. 
> 
> Let's assume the video is completely fake, as it appears to be, what is your explanation? What do YOU think they are doing at the funerals?


I haven't seen the video. But the sources of the claim that it's fake are not ones that engender enough confidence to bother wasting my time watching it. Seeing people getting killed isn't my thing. The way you posted that photoshopped picture of Biden in the other thread doesn't make me think you know fake when you see it.

It's not just funerals being shown on TV. This is a real mosque in a real community, full of real people, including coworkers, neighbors, and others who know people who attend that mosque. What do you think, that all the conversations there about what happened that everyone is having with those people involved them all saying, "Yeah, well, fortunately I wasn't there when it happened, and I don't know any of the victims, and none of the people I know from the mosque know any of them either"? Their newspaper is full of obituaries for people that never existed and nobody there actually knew?

----------


## dannno

> What do you think, that all the conversations there about what happened that everyone is having with those people involved them all saying, "Yeah, well, fortunately I wasn't there when it happened, and I don't know any of the victims, and none of the people I know from the mosque know any of them either"? Their newspaper is full of obituaries for people that never existed and nobody there actually knew?


Read each of my options and see if they all fit into that category. Hint: they do not.

Also there has been plenty of screenshots and animated gifs posted that call into question the authenticity of the video. 

But my point is, when somebody says the video is fake, saying, "but I saw funerals on TV" is a retarded argument. Can you at least admit that? Maybe the video was fake, but all the people actually died. Thus the funerals are real, it's just the video that is fake. Maybe it was less people than what they said who died, but enough to put funerals on tv. Or maybe nobody died. Who knows? I'm not saying I know what happened you are the one saying you know precisely what happened. The dumbest thing in the world to think is to say that you know precisely what happened on an island on the other side of the planet. But when what they claimed happened is easily called into question, and they are trying to use what happened to take our rights, it is important to point out the problematic aspects of their claims. You are abdicating your role in protecting liberty.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Read each of my options and see if they all fit into that category. Hint: they do not.
> 
> Also there has been plenty of screenshots and animated gifs posted that call into question the authenticity of the video. 
> 
> But my point is, when somebody says the video is fake, saying, "but I saw funerals on TV" is a retarded argument. Can you at least admit that? Maybe the video was fake, but all the people actually died. Thus the funerals are real, it's just the video that is fake. Maybe it was less people than what they said who died, but enough to put funerals on tv. Or maybe nobody died. Who knows? I'm not saying I know what happened you are the one saying you know precisely what happened. The dumbest thing in the world to think is to say that you know precisely what happened on an island on the other side of the planet. But when what they claimed happened is easily called into question, and they are trying to use what happened to take our rights, it is important to point that out. *You are abdicating your role in protecting liberty*.


Is that his role?

----------


## timosman

> Is that his role?


Hmmm.... Let's check.. It says here .... Ideological subversion ..... Does anybody know what it means?

----------


## Swordsmyth

New Zealand Police begin showing up cataloging, and in some cases seizing weapons

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Hmmm.... Let's check.. It says here .... Ideological subversion ..... Does anybody know what it means?

----------


## DamianTV

> I have always found that part of the video rather questionable why is there no blood anywhere near the victims? i find it rather amusing how they are trying to censor the video. Maybe the reason they are trying to censor the video is not because of the victims but maybe because they want conspiracy theorists to question their official narrative.


And the shooter never missed?  No bullet holes in the wall anywhere?

----------


## Swordsmyth

New Zealand gangs say they will not give up their guns.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*New Zealand Semiautomatic Ban Covers Pump Shotguns Too*

----------


## Influenza

> Have you never seen shootings and blood in the movies?
> Am I the only one to have seen amazing computer animated special effects in the movies (that look more convincing to me than this awful mess)?
> 
> Look carefully at the fellow with the dark clothes with both hands clasped in his lap in front of the bright blue...
> The upper part of his face is “missing”.
> 
> 
> This is also strange, after Brenton Tarrant has already been shooting, for some reason he goes to the hallway to reload.
> When he gets back into the large room, at 6:53, there are 2 Muslims standing, waiting to get shot?!?
> ...



So it's difficult to see one person's head at a certain angle in the video, therefore it's fake? You can't distinguish people's faces, because the quality of the video is pretty low... obviously.

 The people in the mosque aren't mostly wearing white, therefore it's fake? As a former muslim who has been to many different mosques hundreds of times, people wear all types of clothing. Some wear western clothes, some wear traditional clothes, whatever.

Your "timeline" of events is totally wrong btw. At 6:53 that was the first time he is entering the main room, he was not "going back to the room" as you falsely stated. 

We have 15 minutes of flawless footage depicting the murder of dozens and dozens of inviduals, and you point to a handful of instances where you can't see clearly what's going on due to low camera resolution and camera perspective. This event happened, you have to be a complete retard to continue denying it.

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## timosman

https://twitter.com/sahouraxo/status...50637461266433

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Especially gun owners.
> 
> 
> Anyone who poses a threat to the coming subjugation of New Zealand.


While their polticans live safely among well guarded protected gated communities with no signs of diversity in there areas.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> While their polticans live safely among well guarded protected gated communities with no signs of diversity in there areas.


The return to aristocracy will be complete.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> While their polticans live safely among well guarded protected gated communities with *no signs of diversity in there areas*.


Darned Australians! Gotta keep 'em out! None allowed in New Zealand!

It's your neighbors and co-workers you need to watch out for.  Today a disgruntled worker in Virginia shot up the workplace with eleven dead (including him) and six others wounded- status of them unknown at this time. 

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-48481814

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Darned Australians! Gotta keep 'em out! None allowed in New Zealand!
> 
> It's your neighbors and co-workers you need to watch out for.  Today a disgruntled worker in Virginia shot up the workplace with eleven dead (including him) and six others wounded- status of them unknown at this time. 
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-48481814


Just keep promoting the MSM propaganda and False Flags, someday they'll give you that raise.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Just keep promoting the MSM propaganda and False Flags, someday they'll give you that raise.


Is that what you get paid for?  How do I get a job like that? 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Confirmed-Dead

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Darned Australians! Gotta keep 'em out! None allowed in New Zealand!
> 
> It's your neighbors and co-workers you need to watch out for.  Today a disgruntled worker in Virginia shot up the workplace with eleven dead (including him) and six others wounded- status of them unknown at this time. 
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-48481814





> Today a disgruntled worker in Virginia shot up the workplace with eleven dead (including him) and six others wounded- status of them unknown at this time.


Ah yes BBC the most idiotic news channel.You keep repeating like them.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Only 540 out of 300,000 assault weapons turned in in New Zealand

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Gun owners in New Zealand are outraged that the government is doing a  forced buyback of “military style” semiautomatic rifles but refusing to  pay full price for the firearms.* The _New Zealand Herald_ quoted  Council of Licensed Firearms Owners spokesperson Nicole McKee, who  said, “Some of the offered prices for higher-end firearms are well out  of kilter. We’re talking thousands of dollars.”
 McKee indicated that the government is paying such low prices that  some gun owners are simply refusing to hand their firearms over.
   She added, “It may get down to a point where we have to look at court  action on behalf of our members, and that is something we will be  looking at under advice from our lawyers.”

More at: https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...nned-firearms/

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Twitter has suspended prominent gun-rights activist and  researcher, John R. Lott Jr over a Tweet about the New Zealand mass  murder that killed a group of Muslims as they attended Mosque.*

  Lott is the founder and president of the Crime Prevention Research Center (CPRC).  The CPRC is a registered non-profit that researches the relationship  between laws regulating guns and gun ownership and crime. He is the  author of nine books including “_More Guns, Less Crime_,” “_The Bias Against Guns_,” and “_Freedomnomics_.” and others. He holds a Ph.D. in economics from UCLA.
*When Lott logged onto Twitter, the platform greeted him with a message stating that one of his Twitter posts violated the company’s rules*  although the social media platform did not list and the exact reason  why the Tweet violated their terms of service. The tech giant hasn't  responded to Lott's appeal as of this writing.
 .@Twitter locked @JohnRLottJr's  account for tweeting about the NZ mosque killer. The killer's manifesto  does state he did the attack b/c it would lead to more gun control  & he is a socialist, environmentalist, who hates capitalist &  free trade.
details:https://t.co/g6tNi8e2j5 pic.twitter.com/pIVtBmMLXk
 — CrimeResearch (@CrimeResearch1) July 3, 2019The Tweet that Twitter flagged was from March 15th of this year. It  is unclear whether the tweet was flagged manually or by machine  learning. Google has come under fire recently for a Project Veritas  Investigation that showed the tech giant allegedly rigging their  algorithmic software to help left-wing presidential candidates. Since  this Tweet is almost four months old it seems likely this was flagged  manually.
*To be able to post again, Twitter requires that Lott deletes  the offending post. Lott told AmmoLand that removing the Tweet is  something he is not willing to consider.* He is asking everyone to retweet the screenshots that the CPRC shared on their Tweeter feed and Tweet at Twitter CEO, Jack Dorsey, and Twitter Support.


Twitter did not give AmmoLand News an exact reason why Lott's account  was locked, but in the statement that Twitter gave to AmmoLand, it  seems like the Social Media company is accusing Lott of glorifying  violence.
  The statement given to AmmoLand by Twitter reads:
 _“We don't comment on individual accounts for privacy and security reasons, but for background, it's against our policies to share content that glorifies violence on Twitter,  including directly linking to that information. Additionally, we  enforce the Twitter Rules impartially for all users, regardless of their  background or political affiliation.”_*AmmoLand's follow up questions to Twitter about how exactly Lott's Tweet glorified violence were not returned.* The  company also did not explain how his Tweet differs from reports by NBC,  CBS, New York Times, various other news organization. Lott’s Tweet was  factually accurate and easily verifiable.
  As of now, Twitter still has Lott's account lock although readers can see screenshots of the Tweet on the CPRC's Twitter Feed.

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...al-new-zealand

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*Trump condemns ‘racism, bigotry and white supremacy’*

President  Donald Trump on Monday condemned  “racism, bigotry and white  supremacy”  in the wake of two mass shootings over the weekend that left  29 dead  and dozens more injured.

*He backed so-called red-flag laws that enable guns to be removed from   high-risk individuals, called for mass shooters to be given the death   penalty and vowed to address radicalization through the internet and   social media.*
He did not mention his prior call for background  checks — an  overwhelmingly popular gun control measure that has already  passed the  Democrat-controlled House — in his roughly 10-minute speech.
Americans  are  “outraged and sickened by this monstrous evil, the  cruelty, the  hatred, the malice, the bloodshed and the terror,” Trump  said.
 “Hate has no place in America … hatred warps the mind, ravages the heart and devours the soul,” Trump said.



Trump Deputy AG Rosenstein on recent mass shootings:  “white terrorism” is more precise

Trump appointed FBI Director Wray says most domestic terrorism arrests this year involve white supremacy
07/23/19

George is right. Killing random civilians to  spread a  political  message is terrorism. FBI classifies it as domestic   terrorism, but “*white terrorism”*  is more precise. Many of the killers   are lone-wolf losers  indoctrinated to hate through the internet, just   like Islamic  terrorists. https://t.co/uyyjkoh1fR
— *Rod Rosenstein* (@RodRosenstein) August 4, 2019

 *Foxnews' Joey Jones condemns white supremacists:*
"we renounce you, you're not American", "we will find you, we will hunt you down"

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Hate has no place in America


LOL

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> LOL


You must quote Trump's full argument though so people become aware of risks to heart, soul and mind:




> “Hate has no place in America … hatred warps the mind, ravages the heart and devours the soul,” Trump said.

----------


## Stratovarious

> LOL


''Hate has no place in America'' 

Anger has no place in America, fkn A, anything that doesn't fall in line 
with proper speech has no place in America, anything anti fascist / socialist shall be 
bant' . Anyone with a social score less than 7 shall be barred from purchasing food
and posting publicly on the internet.
We'll find you and we will de-populate .

----------

